# Political reforms in Newly Merged Districts of FATA-News,Updated and discussions



## saiyan0321

*Tribal MPs, FATA Reforms Committee agrees on 5-point agenda for changing FATA status*

PESHAWAR, 24 August: Members of National Assembly (MNAs) and FATA Reforms Committee have agreed on a five-point agenda for bringing drastic changes in the administrative set up of FATA before merger in KP.

Talking to media in Islamabad on Tuesday, MNA from Kurram Agency Sajid Turi said that both the parties have agreed to replace Frontier Crimes Regulations (FCR) with FATA Good Governance Regulations (FGGR) in a meeting held on Monday. He said that appointment of 20,000 Levies personnel, establishing 49 new FATA wings in Frontier Corps (FC), extension of the jurisdiction of mainstream judicial system to FATA and 10-year development project are also part of the agenda.

Sajid Turi said that all the Temporary Displaced Persons (TDPs) would be sent back to their areas with dignity by the end of this year.

He said that works under the 10-year development project would also be launched in FATA in addition to the reconstruction of destroyed houses and rehabilitation of the TDPs.

Jobs quota reserved for tribal people would be increased from two percent to four percent while local government elections in FATA would be held in September 2017, he added.

*Turi added the committee has decided to integrate FATA into Khyber Pakhtunkhwa within a span of 10 years and Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif would make an announcement regarding the implementation of reforms package in the next few days after which the proposed reforms would be tabled in the National Assembly for discussion and approval.
*

http://www.radiotnn.com/tribal-mps-...s-on-5-point-agenda-for-changing-fata-status/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saiyan0321

It seemsbthat fata will be merged with kpk and the draconian FCR will be removed. 

Hopefully the integration is perfect and fata brought into mainstream Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shah1398

saiyan0321 said:


> Turi added the committee has decided to integrate FATA into Khyber Pakhtunkhwa within a span of 10 years



I hope the subsequent Govts dont sleep over it and current govt implements all the agreed points in true spirit. So now political parties would be focusing on all these areas too for vote bank.


----------



## Kambojaric

Good news. Also mature move from the ruling and other opposition parties to accept an increase in KPK's size and stature (although I am sure a danda from GHQ also had something to do with it).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salik

We were expecting more provinces. What if we give adjacent divisions to FATA and make it a new province. It will work as ground breaking to make further admin units.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

Salik said:


> We were expecting more provinces. What if we give adjacent divisions to FATA and make it a new province. It will work as ground breaking to make further admin units.



More provinces cost more money, maybe in couple of decades when Pakistan economy is on right track.


----------



## saiyan0321

ISLAMABAD - Adviser to PM on Foreign Affair Sartaj Aziz, who is also heading Fata Reforms Committee, briefed the prime minister on the meetings the committee had held with stakeholders over the past eight months.

He told that it has emerged from the wide-ranging consultations that there was a wide consensus on integration of Fata with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa; however, tribal elders, except in Kurram, Bajaur and FR Peshawar, wanted to retain the present special status.

The different propositions that came under discussion in committee’s meetings with the stakeholders included:

(1): Maintaining status quo but introducing judicial/administrative reforms and increase focus on development activities.

(2): Creation of a Fata Council on the pattern of Gilgit-Baltistan.

(3): Giving Fata status of province.

(4): Integrating Fata with KP and giving each Agency the status of a separate district, and integration of FRs.

It was noted that political parties, youth, businessmen and other educated classes were clearly in favour of integration of Fata into KP and also argued for an extension of the writ of the superior courts. The tribesmen at the same time wanted to retain their identity by recognition of their tribal customs and the Jirga system under the new system.

They also advocated for a more gradual and phased approach to Fata reforms so that displaced people could return to their homes and smooth transition from post conflict situation to durable peace could be ensured.

There was virtually no support for a separate Fata province due to its geographic location, weak linkages between the Agencies and limited financial resources.

Similarly, the option of Fata Council, on the lines of the GB Council, also did not enjoy much support. It was emphasised that even as a transitional measure, it would create new vested interests that could block further reform and lead to the next logical demand of a separate Fata province.

The fourth option, i.e. Fata’s integration with KP was widely supported as it offered many advantages and was seen as the only rational choice for mainstreaming Fata, since the people of Fata will be able to elect their representatives for the Provincial Assembly of KP and expand opportunities for improved governance.

It was recommended that under the integration option the security infrastructure, including the strength and quality of Levies and other Law Enforcing Agencies will have to be improved and extended throughout Fata, making it easier for the armed forces to withdraw from its security role in Fata within 4-5 years.

Highest priority, after the restoration of peace, should be assigned to rehabilitation of the tribal people, reconstruction of tribal areas on a war footing and revival of livelihood activities.

The target date for return of TDPs should be end of 2016; the reconstruction phase should be completed before the end of 2018.

This gigantic task will require much larger financial resources and coordination between all the federal agencies including Safron, Fata Secretariat, the Army formations and FWO/NLC. A comprehensive rehabilitation and reconstruction plan has been launched by Fata Secretariat which should be synchronised with the above timelines.

Foreign donors can be invited to provide part of financial resources for the reconstruction plan.

The 10-year development program should include major infrastructure and irrigation projects, mineral development program and integrated plans for health, education including establishment of university, medical and engineering colleges, vocational training and industrial zones with special incentives.

A major aim of this 10-year program will be to bring Fata at par with the rest of Pakistan on the basis of all major economic and social indicators.

Fata Development Authority (FDA) may be reorganised with enhanced powers to implement large infrastructure projects under the 10-year Development Plan.

Around 30 percent of the allocation in the 10-year Plan should be channelled through the local bodies.

An important component of the new Development Plan would be the concept of social transformation of Fata through urbanisation by setting up modern urban hubs in all Agency Headquarters and other important trading centres.

All posts in Fata should be upgraded at par with KP. Salaries for the project personnel should be 20 percent higher than the project policy of KP.

Special incentives to private sector in education and health sectors should be given in the form of free land. Quota of Fata students in education and health institutions be doubled and retained for 10 years after integration.

SBP should be asked to encourage establishment of more branches of banks in Fata with special incentives for private banks.

Once the rehabilitation phase is completed, party based local bodies elections can be held in Fata before end of 2017. This would require promulgation of Fata Local Government Regulation, which should be formulated within three months. All other formalities e.g. updating the electoral rolls, finalising the constituencies, rules and regulations should be completed by the first quarter of 2017. A separate unit for Fata may be created in the Election Commission office, Peshawar for this purpose.

http://nation.com.pk/national/25-Aug-2016/broad-consensus-on-kp-fata-integration

The consensus it seems is heading towards union with kpk but there will be some resistance as union will mean loss of power of some elder heads which can lead to friction.

However majority want union and FATA should be unioned in such a way that they will have state courts working there along with state machinery.

See what i mean.

PESHWAR: The Fata Political Alliance on Tuesday urged the government to do away with the Frontier Crimes Regulation (FCR) and include its recommendations in the proposed reforms or else they would launch a protest campaign.

Speaking at a press conference here, president of the alliance Nisar Mohmand alleged that a handful of beneficiaries of Frontier Crimes Regulation, who were getting perks and privileges under the law, have become active to fail the reforms.

“Some vested interests are active to create doubts about the proposed reforms so that they could continue to receive perks and privileges under the FCR,” healleged.

Flanked by Iqbal Afridi of Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf, Zar Noor Afridi of Jamaat-e-Islami (JI) and Latif Afridi and others, he said FCR was a draconian law which was introduced to suppress tribespeople.

He said the Fata Political Alliance had formed a committee to study the report of the Fata Reforms Committee and after that they would decide their future course of action.

Presenting a charter of demands, he asked for abolishing Article-247, extension of the write of Constitution of Pakistan and higher judiciary to Fata and merger of tribal areas into Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

FCR aids a few and they will raise voice to stop its abolition. Its the states responsibility to make sure not only they are convinced but shown that Pakistan will no longer tolerate draconian laws that treat its citizens like tenth century slaves.

https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/145116-Alliance-wants-own-recommendations-in-Fata-reforms

Nawabzada jalal of PTI is very active going around in garnering support for the abolishing of FCR and has continuously done jalsas demanding the union of fata and KPK...

@Leader @mr42O @Zibago

While the masters who want to continue the chains of status quo







Barely got twenty men together in support of FCR.


Abolishment of FCR and union with KPK are non negotiable and must happen bcz majority of fata supports this.


----------



## saiyan0321

*ISLAMABAD:* Following an over eight-month long extensive consultative process, the FATA Reforms Committee has put forth four options for FATA transformation which include maintaining of the status quo with minor changes, granting special status to FATA like Gilgit-Baltistan, creating a separate province for FATA, or a merger into Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province.

In his capacity as the chairman of the reforms committee, Adviser to Prime Minister on Foreign Affairs Sartaj Aziz on Thursday unveiled recommendations aimed at brining an end to endemic poverty and years of neglect in the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA). Talking to newsmen at a press conference on Thursday, Sartaj said that the region had been facing Pakistan's highest rate of endemic poverty and lowest development indicators, with its people facing huge deficit of human rights. Integrating FATA into KP made more sense keeping in view the close horizontal linkages of agencies and frontier regions with the adjacent KP districts. These trade and economic links were also reinforced by social and cultural consanguinity with FATA tribes, the committee recommendations said. The committee also favoured repealing the existing Frontier Crimes Regulation (FCR) with the new "Tribal Areas Rewaj Act" and the Jirga system.

Responding to a question, SAFRON Minister Abdul Qadir Baloch said that during the consultations all stakeholders expressed unanimity on the "Rewaj Act", terming it part of their age-old tradition. However, he dispelled the impression that it would be in conflict with the existing laws.

He said the provisions relating to collective responsibility in the FCR would be omitted in the new act, thereby making an individual responsible for his own acts. Under this act, the judge will not be the political agent but will be a judicial officer; while the jurisdiction of the Supreme Court and High Court shall stand extended to FATA, he added.

The Jirga system will remain prevalent in criminal and civil disputes, while it was also proposed to codify the "Rewaj" in each agency. The committee also proposed to carry out land settlement in FATA so that this land asset can be capitalised to release locked up funds.

A statement issued after the press conference said the FATA reforms would be meaningful only once the Temporarily Displaced Persons (TDPs) return home and assisted to reconstruct their property damaged during the operations, besides other infrastructure.

The committee proposed holding of local bodies elections in 2017. To ensure availability of adequate resources for development of FATA on a long term basis, 3 percent share from the divisible pool has been proposed which would be in addition to the existing annual development allocation of Rs 21 billion a year.

Sartaj said new posts of 20,000 Levies would be created for policing, while better border management with Afghanistan shall be enforced with the addition of additional Frontier Corp and improved surveillance. He said it was also proposed to end the collection of toll taxes - "the rahdari and permit system" - in the agencies that resulted in increasing costs and corruption. He said a "governor's advisory council" including all parliamentarians would be established to advise the governor in development and administrative matters. The Directorate of Transition and Reforms, established at the FATA Secretariat, will deliver the package of reforms and a cabinet level committee will be formed to oversee implementation of the reforms, he said, adding that a reform unit would be established in SAFRON to oversee the entire process.

The six-member FATA Reforms Committee includes Sartaj Aziz as chairman and KP Governor Zafar Iqbal Jhagra, Abdul Qadir Baloch, Law Minister Zahid Hamid, National Security Adviser Nasser Khan Janjua and SAFRON Secretary Muhammad Shehzad Arbab as its members. 

http://dailytimes.com.pk/islamabad/26-Aug-16/sartaj-unveils-fata-reforms-package


----------



## Salik

save_ghenda said:


> More provinces cost more money, maybe in couple of decades when Pakistan economy is on right track.



It will cost double to merge FATA in KP and then make a new province. It is time to do it, do the breakthrough.


----------



## saiyan0321

*ISLAMABAD: Adviser to the Prime Minister on Foreign Affairs Sartaj Aziz Saturday said the FATA Reforms Committee had recommended that the best solution was to merge Federally Administered Tribal Areas with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP).*

“The people of FATA have suffered a lot during the last 30 years and the time has come to bring them at par with rest of the country,” he said while speaking in a Pakistan Television programme.

*He said the unveiled recommendations were aimed at mainstreaming FATA to end poverty and years of neglect. He, however, added that the merger of FATA with KKP could not take place immediately as for it socio-economic escalation of the area and return of its Internally Displaced Persons (IDPs) was a must.*

The KP government had no resources to tackle the issue alone and the federal government would have to take responsibilities of security and administrative affairs of FATA, he added.
*
He said five-year period had been recommended for the transition phase while development target would be completed in 10 years.

To a question about return of IDPs, he said all the IDPs in FATA would be returned to their hometowns by the end of this year.*

He said the FATA Reforms Committee had recommended to the government for allocation of 3 per cent funds in the National Finance Commission award for FATA. At present the federal government allocation for FATA was Rs 20 billion and after its 3 per cent share in the NFC award, they would get additional Rs 90 billion, he added.

Sartaj Aziz said the amount would help construction of infrastructure and big urban centres in FATA, besides setting up educational and health facilities there.

Integrating FATA into KP, he said, made more sense keeping in view the close horizontal linkages of agencies and FRs with the adjacent KP districts. Those trade and economic links were also reinforced by social and cultural consanguinity with FATA tribes, the committee recommendations said.

Sartaj said even the provincial assembly of KP had passed a resolution to merge FATA with the province.

He said the committee had also recommended for holding of local bodies polls in FATA by next year so that the local government system start functioning there.

*He said 20,000 Levies personnel would be recruited for FATA which would work as agencies’ police.*

He said the FATA Reforms Committee also favoured replacing the existing draconian law of Frontier Crimes Regulation (FCR) with the new “Tribal Areas Rewaj Act” and the Jirga system while the jurisdiction of the Supreme Court and High Court would also be extended to FATA.

To a question about Indian adamant attitude towards Kashmir, he said talks between Pakistan and India without discussing the issue was useless.

He said Pakistan would sensitize the world community about gross human rights violations by Indian forces in held Kashmir and provide moral, political and diplomatic support to the people there.

He said Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif would raise the Kashmir issue in the United Nations General Assembly meeting next month.

About allegations of the Afghan government against Pakistan regarding the recent attack on a university in Kabul, the Advisor said instead of blame game, evidence of such incidents should be shared with Pakistan. *–APP

http://aaj.tv/2016/08/fatas-merger-with-kp-best-solution-sartaj/*


----------



## WAJsal

*Reforms are essential for survival





Didar Ali Khan*

Every bad news is good news. A theory has attained much popularity in recent years. Shocking news like: unrest, suicide attacks, honor killing, child abduction or human trafficking, give charm to make such news head news of the day.

The news about the FATA reforms or the government keen interest to take away the FCR from tribal areas was good news for me in this year. It is the need of hour to bring about reforms in FATA.

The inventors of the law had left this land over 69 years ago, the successive rulers, both military and civilian, considered it an important legal instrument for ruling tribal areas including FATA and Gilgit Baltistan. FATA remained unlucky; the black law of the British era, FCR (Frontier Crimes Regulation) is still applicable since its inception.

The FCR has its origins in the Murderous Outrages Regulation (FOR) which was enacted by British Empire to prosecute crimes. It was specifically devised to encounter the anti state element and formally implemented in 1877. The regulation took their present form primarily through the Frontier Crimes Regulation act of 1901.

Other than FATA, the black law was also applicable in Gilgit Baltistan. In 1947, the Republic of Gilgit-Baltistan emerged on the map of the world and survived only for a couple of weeks. The people of the region fought their own war against the tyrannical regime of Dogra Raj and won their freedom. The freedom fighters opted to merge their peace of land with the newly state Pakistan. However, in reward, the GB went under FCR for 35 years. In 1972, the then Prime Minister of Pakistan took away the law. 1972 is being considered as a benchmark in the history of GB in development and progress prospective. With the collapse of FCR the fate of the people of GB dramatically changed.

Human rights activist and the superior judiciary have argued that regulation violates basic human rights. Under FCR citizens are deprived of appeal, wakeel and daleel, respectively, the right to appeal detention, the right to legal representation, and the right to represent reasoned evidence.
One of the worst of the FCR is the collective punishment, which is imposed on anyone in the areas for a crime committed by him or his relative, spouse, or even any other person from the same tribe and area. Among the most damaging provisions in the FCR is the clause permitting the “seizure/confiscation of property and arrest and detention of an individual without due process.

In 2011, president of Pakistan Asif Ali Zardari enacted a presidential order to amend the FCR. This step was widely viewed as the most substantive changes in the approximately more than 100 year’s history of the regulation.

The current government has shown their keen interest to bring about reforms. The proposal forwarded to discuss in parliament will benefit either way the people of FATA. The best would be if FATA will be merged with KPK.

According to the charter of UN, state has to provide rights to its Nation. The state is responsible to bring up the backward areas into the current pace of development and progress. Unfortunately, in Pakistan ruling and privilege class has occupied all resources of the country and indigenous people of small provinces and federally administered areas are badly discriminated and deprived. Small provinces and the federally administered areas, such as Gilgit Baltistan, KPK and Baluchistan have much reservation with the center. Discrimination has led the sense of deprivation and people have lost their trust on government and its functionaries. This is the deprivation which compels people to take law in their own hands.

Political discrimination has proofed that, the democracy is failed. All institutions have been destroyed and the judicial system seemed to more political then judiciary. The organizations providing security to general public are turned to be biased. The lost son of senior judge recovered with in few days, whereas no records, or any follow up has been take to recover more than 300 abducted children belongs to poor people.

The allocation of NFC award based on the formula of population has given no thing to the backward areas like Baluchistan and Gilgit Baltistan. The current allocation in statistical term called as probability proportional to the size. This formula has the major drawback, as it is always skewed towards the big numeric. A part from many flaws, this formula is also a reason to increase population. For the allocation of resources (NFC award) other technique such quota based allocation can also be adopted keeping in view the need of the areas. The need of hour is not to invest again and again in already developed areas, it is the time to build a nation, and it is the time to cure the deprivation.

The fate of GB, particularly of youths, is highly linked with the decision of FATA. Currently GBA and FATA are jointly being provided share in federal. The allocation of jobs, admission quotas are being awarded jointly for FATA and GB.

Time has come; the leaders of GB should raise voice for their rights. The status of GB is as important, so as FATA. GB has been neglected in all forms; we are even in worse situation than FATA. What the mega project of CPEC is to give us other than smokes of more than 4,000 vehicles on daily base. This is the right time to demand for the basic rights to accommodate the deprivation of more than 50 years.

IF the rights of the people will be preserved by state people love the state. This would be worse kind of atrocity, where people are being deprived and they have no right to raise voice against.

http://pamirtimes.net/2016/08/27/reforms-are-essential-for-survival/

_The contributor is an MS Research Scholar at the International Islamic University, Islamabad. Email: didarkhan99@gmail.com
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_
@Arsalan ,@saiyan0321 ,@That Guy , we should also look to develop FATA and create jobs. Better life standards can solve many problems in that region. Best thing to do is to obviously make it a part of KPK!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

WAJsal said:


> *Reforms are essential for survival
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didar Ali Khan*
> 
> Every bad news is good news. A theory has attained much popularity in recent years. Shocking news like: unrest, suicide attacks, honor killing, child abduction or human trafficking, give charm to make such news head news of the day.
> 
> The news about the FATA reforms or the government keen interest to take away the FCR from tribal areas was good news for me in this year. It is the need of hour to bring about reforms in FATA.
> 
> The inventors of the law had left this land over 69 years ago, the successive rulers, both military and civilian, considered it an important legal instrument for ruling tribal areas including FATA and Gilgit Baltistan. FATA remained unlucky; the black law of the British era, FCR (Frontier Crimes Regulation) is still applicable since its inception.
> 
> The FCR has its origins in the Murderous Outrages Regulation (FOR) which was enacted by British Empire to prosecute crimes. It was specifically devised to encounter the anti state element and formally implemented in 1877. The regulation took their present form primarily through the Frontier Crimes Regulation act of 1901.
> 
> Other than FATA, the black law was also applicable in Gilgit Baltistan. In 1947, the Republic of Gilgit-Baltistan emerged on the map of the world and survived only for a couple of weeks. The people of the region fought their own war against the tyrannical regime of Dogra Raj and won their freedom. The freedom fighters opted to merge their peace of land with the newly state Pakistan. However, in reward, the GB went under FCR for 35 years. In 1972, the then Prime Minister of Pakistan took away the law. 1972 is being considered as a benchmark in the history of GB in development and progress prospective. With the collapse of FCR the fate of the people of GB dramatically changed.
> 
> Human rights activist and the superior judiciary have argued that regulation violates basic human rights. Under FCR citizens are deprived of appeal, wakeel and daleel, respectively, the right to appeal detention, the right to legal representation, and the right to represent reasoned evidence.
> One of the worst of the FCR is the collective punishment, which is imposed on anyone in the areas for a crime committed by him or his relative, spouse, or even any other person from the same tribe and area. Among the most damaging provisions in the FCR is the clause permitting the “seizure/confiscation of property and arrest and detention of an individual without due process.
> 
> In 2011, president of Pakistan Asif Ali Zardari enacted a presidential order to amend the FCR. This step was widely viewed as the most substantive changes in the approximately more than 100 year’s history of the regulation.
> 
> The current government has shown their keen interest to bring about reforms. The proposal forwarded to discuss in parliament will benefit either way the people of FATA. The best would be if FATA will be merged with KPK.
> 
> According to the charter of UN, state has to provide rights to its Nation. The state is responsible to bring up the backward areas into the current pace of development and progress. Unfortunately, in Pakistan ruling and privilege class has occupied all resources of the country and indigenous people of small provinces and federally administered areas are badly discriminated and deprived. Small provinces and the federally administered areas, such as Gilgit Baltistan, KPK and Baluchistan have much reservation with the center. Discrimination has led the sense of deprivation and people have lost their trust on government and its functionaries. This is the deprivation which compels people to take law in their own hands.
> 
> Political discrimination has proofed that, the democracy is failed. All institutions have been destroyed and the judicial system seemed to more political then judiciary. The organizations providing security to general public are turned to be biased. The lost son of senior judge recovered with in few days, whereas no records, or any follow up has been take to recover more than 300 abducted children belongs to poor people.
> 
> The allocation of NFC award based on the formula of population has given no thing to the backward areas like Baluchistan and Gilgit Baltistan. The current allocation in statistical term called as probability proportional to the size. This formula has the major drawback, as it is always skewed towards the big numeric. A part from many flaws, this formula is also a reason to increase population. For the allocation of resources (NFC award) other technique such quota based allocation can also be adopted keeping in view the need of the areas. The need of hour is not to invest again and again in already developed areas, it is the time to build a nation, and it is the time to cure the deprivation.
> 
> The fate of GB, particularly of youths, is highly linked with the decision of FATA. Currently GBA and FATA are jointly being provided share in federal. The allocation of jobs, admission quotas are being awarded jointly for FATA and GB.
> 
> Time has come; the leaders of GB should raise voice for their rights. The status of GB is as important, so as FATA. GB has been neglected in all forms; we are even in worse situation than FATA. What the mega project of CPEC is to give us other than smokes of more than 4,000 vehicles on daily base. This is the right time to demand for the basic rights to accommodate the deprivation of more than 50 years.
> 
> IF the rights of the people will be preserved by state people love the state. This would be worse kind of atrocity, where people are being deprived and they have no right to raise voice against.
> 
> http://pamirtimes.net/2016/08/27/reforms-are-essential-for-survival/
> 
> _The contributor is an MS Research Scholar at the International Islamic University, Islamabad. Email: didarkhan99@gmail.com
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> _
> @Arsalan ,@saiyan0321 ,@That Guy , we should also look to develop FATA and create jobs. Better life standards can solve many problems in that region. Best thing to do is to obviously make it a part of KPK!


The same reason i always preferred the central route of CPEC over the eastern one. However when i talked about it people started saying that i was being biased as a supporter of PTI and stuff!! 
The truth remains that FATA along with that entire belt and Baluchistan should be made part of a massive infrastructure (read road and rail) project that connect these with rest of the country. There are so many things we can work on in those areas but a main problem is lack of access. Once that is sorted (i hope it is in shape of that central route of CPEC) things will surely improve. 
For FATA as you mentioned making it part of KPK will bring it into that main stream of politics and thus the development activity. We need to pay more attention to the areas with untapped potential, in fact, should have started yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

WAJsal said:


> *Reforms are essential for survival
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didar Ali Khan*
> 
> Every bad news is good news. A theory has attained much popularity in recent years. Shocking news like: unrest, suicide attacks, honor killing, child abduction or human trafficking, give charm to make such news head news of the day.
> 
> The news about the FATA reforms or the government keen interest to take away the FCR from tribal areas was good news for me in this year. It is the need of hour to bring about reforms in FATA.
> 
> The inventors of the law had left this land over 69 years ago, the successive rulers, both military and civilian, considered it an important legal instrument for ruling tribal areas including FATA and Gilgit Baltistan. FATA remained unlucky; the black law of the British era, FCR (Frontier Crimes Regulation) is still applicable since its inception.
> 
> The FCR has its origins in the Murderous Outrages Regulation (FOR) which was enacted by British Empire to prosecute crimes. It was specifically devised to encounter the anti state element and formally implemented in 1877. The regulation took their present form primarily through the Frontier Crimes Regulation act of 1901.
> 
> Other than FATA, the black law was also applicable in Gilgit Baltistan. In 1947, the Republic of Gilgit-Baltistan emerged on the map of the world and survived only for a couple of weeks. The people of the region fought their own war against the tyrannical regime of Dogra Raj and won their freedom. The freedom fighters opted to merge their peace of land with the newly state Pakistan. However, in reward, the GB went under FCR for 35 years. In 1972, the then Prime Minister of Pakistan took away the law. 1972 is being considered as a benchmark in the history of GB in development and progress prospective. With the collapse of FCR the fate of the people of GB dramatically changed.
> 
> Human rights activist and the superior judiciary have argued that regulation violates basic human rights. Under FCR citizens are deprived of appeal, wakeel and daleel, respectively, the right to appeal detention, the right to legal representation, and the right to represent reasoned evidence.
> One of the worst of the FCR is the collective punishment, which is imposed on anyone in the areas for a crime committed by him or his relative, spouse, or even any other person from the same tribe and area. Among the most damaging provisions in the FCR is the clause permitting the “seizure/confiscation of property and arrest and detention of an individual without due process.
> 
> In 2011, president of Pakistan Asif Ali Zardari enacted a presidential order to amend the FCR. This step was widely viewed as the most substantive changes in the approximately more than 100 year’s history of the regulation.
> 
> The current government has shown their keen interest to bring about reforms. The proposal forwarded to discuss in parliament will benefit either way the people of FATA. The best would be if FATA will be merged with KPK.
> 
> According to the charter of UN, state has to provide rights to its Nation. The state is responsible to bring up the backward areas into the current pace of development and progress. Unfortunately, in Pakistan ruling and privilege class has occupied all resources of the country and indigenous people of small provinces and federally administered areas are badly discriminated and deprived. Small provinces and the federally administered areas, such as Gilgit Baltistan, KPK and Baluchistan have much reservation with the center. Discrimination has led the sense of deprivation and people have lost their trust on government and its functionaries. This is the deprivation which compels people to take law in their own hands.
> 
> Political discrimination has proofed that, the democracy is failed. All institutions have been destroyed and the judicial system seemed to more political then judiciary. The organizations providing security to general public are turned to be biased. The lost son of senior judge recovered with in few days, whereas no records, or any follow up has been take to recover more than 300 abducted children belongs to poor people.
> 
> The allocation of NFC award based on the formula of population has given no thing to the backward areas like Baluchistan and Gilgit Baltistan. The current allocation in statistical term called as probability proportional to the size. This formula has the major drawback, as it is always skewed towards the big numeric. A part from many flaws, this formula is also a reason to increase population. For the allocation of resources (NFC award) other technique such quota based allocation can also be adopted keeping in view the need of the areas. The need of hour is not to invest again and again in already developed areas, it is the time to build a nation, and it is the time to cure the deprivation.
> 
> The fate of GB, particularly of youths, is highly linked with the decision of FATA. Currently GBA and FATA are jointly being provided share in federal. The allocation of jobs, admission quotas are being awarded jointly for FATA and GB.
> 
> Time has come; the leaders of GB should raise voice for their rights. The status of GB is as important, so as FATA. GB has been neglected in all forms; we are even in worse situation than FATA. What the mega project of CPEC is to give us other than smokes of more than 4,000 vehicles on daily base. This is the right time to demand for the basic rights to accommodate the deprivation of more than 50 years.
> 
> IF the rights of the people will be preserved by state people love the state. This would be worse kind of atrocity, where people are being deprived and they have no right to raise voice against.
> 
> http://pamirtimes.net/2016/08/27/reforms-are-essential-for-survival/
> 
> _The contributor is an MS Research Scholar at the International Islamic University, Islamabad. Email: didarkhan99@gmail.com
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> _
> @Arsalan ,@saiyan0321 ,@That Guy , we should also look to develop FATA and create jobs. Better life standards can solve many problems in that region. Best thing to do is to obviously make it a part of KPK!



This is the best time to tackle the tribal issue and end it once and for all. The lack of state writ did not just effect the people of FATA but also the people of pakistan bcz it became a hub for terror activities against pakistan with many based, weapons factories and hide outs and training centers being operated and developed without the knowledge of the state. However never the less the FCR has been detrimental for the people of FATA bcz it powered the tribal chiefs. The poor people of FATA suffered bcz of it. 

Now is the best time to bring FATA under state control with merging it with KPK to not only provide it a voice in provincial and federal politics but to also receive judicial and police benefits which were lost on FATA. 

It will be hard bcz it would require sincere development and sincere progress as well building of roads, schools, high tech hospitals as well better law and order situation however I am sure we would be able to tackle bcz the army is backing this movement and the federal is also keen on ending this issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## That Guy

Tribalism is a cancer to Pakistan, it has caused needless deaths.

The first and biggest step that the government can and should make, FATA should be combined with KPK. As it is, turning FATA into a separate province would be logistical headache, but combining it with KPK would help FATA immediately gain from becoming fully apart of the federation. Tribal laws would not only disappear over night, but they'd have access to a proper provincial government, police force, and court houses. Power would be transferred from idiotic tribal heads, to competent state representatives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

GHALLANAI: Rejecting the merger of the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (Fata) into Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, a jirga on Monday asked the government to bring reforms in the Frontier Crimes Regulation (FCR).

The jirga also called for strengthening of jirga system in Fata. Around 100 representatives of various tribes of Mohmand Agency attended the jirga at the Mohmand Press Club here.

Malik Nusrat Khan Tarakzai, Malik Amir Nawaz Haleemzai, Malik Sakhi Ghulam Khwezai, Malik Mehmood Jan Burhankhel, Malik Nadir Manan Kodakhel, Malik Jan Muhammad Safi, Malik Ziarat Gul Atmarkhel and others attended the Jirga.

They said that some people from Fata were trying to impose such a law on the tribal areas that could affect the local tribal customs and jirga system. They said that they were not against the development of tribal areas but were against the complete abolition of the FCR.

The representatives said that the clauses of FCR that were against human rights and an impediment to progress should be amended or abolished. They said that the demand for merger of Fata into Khyber Pakhtunkhwa was unrealistic as the province lacked the resources.

The elders said that some self-proclaimed representatives and politicians misguided the tribal people on the issue of reforms and future status of Fata.They asked the government to decide the future of Fata as per the aspirations of the tribal people.



https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/146297-Jirga-rejects-Fata-merger-with-Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa

As I mentioned before that some elements will fight to keep FCR bcz they gain power from it as well as control. However the govt should not bow down as the people want FCR removed and such a black law should not exist. 

They are also against the merger and basically only want reforma in FCR which means they are aware how a merger will empower democratic rights to the people which will lead to them losing power and control. The govt should tell them and convince them as well as make it clear that state writ will be absolute in fata will be merged with kpk no matter what.

While at the same time

GHALANAI: The Fata Siyasi Ittehad president Nisar Momand has said that tribal areas should be merged with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa as tribesmen want representation in provisional assembly.

He said that they wanted extension of 1973 Constitution to tribal areas. “If bureaucracy and others institutions are sincere in Fata reforms, they should abolish the Fata Secretariat,” he told Dawn.

Mr Momand welcomed the draft Fata reforms, prepared by the federal government, but also showed some reservations over it. He said that access of tribal people justice and protection of local culture were proposed in the draft.

“It is also a good omen that holding of local bodies’ election in Fata is also included in the draft,” said Mr Momand. He said that it was acknowledged in the draft that tribal peoples neither wanted Fata council nor separate province but most of them wanted merger of Fata with KP.

The FSI president said that they wanted abolishment of Fata Secretariat because all line departments were under the control of provincial government. He said that civil bureaucracy didn’t see any personal profit in merger of Fata with KP. That’s why it was supporting the colonial system of FCR, he added.

Mr Momand said that Fata should not be considered a research centre to test every new system there. He alleged that rulers of Punjab and Fata Secretariat were major hurdle to Fata reforms.

Talking to Dawn, prominent tribal elder Haji Sobedar Safi termed FCR the root cause of all evils in the tribal region. He said that tribal areas should be merged with KP and local bodies’ elections should be held in the area.

The elder said that they wanted development of the area. “Some privileged elders are against the reforms but most of tribesmen are in favour of Fata reforms” he said.

PTI leader Sajid Khan said that tribal people should be taken into confidence about the reforms. “If government is sincere in Fata reforms, it should merge tribal areas with KP to resolve the long standing issue of tribesmen,” said the PTI leader.

_Published in Dawn, August 30th, 2016

http://www.dawn.com/news/1280857/mohmand-elders-seek-merger-of-fata-with-kp

_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Braith

A right move


----------



## saiyan0321

ISLAMABAD: Even as the much-touted ‘parallel and concurrent’ political, administrative, judicial and security reforms are being hailed as long overdue in an area plagued by acute poverty and militancy, people privy to the formulation of the report term several recommendations of the Fata Reforms Committee hard to implement because of technical intricacies.

The committee, headed by Adviser on Foreign Affairs Sartaj Aziz, is divided over the merits of some of the recommendations, with Minister for State and Frontier Regions Abdul Qadir Baloch expressing displeasure over the finalised version of the report.

The panel, constituted by PM Nawaz Sharif on November 8 last year, includes National Security Adviser Lt-Gen (r) Nasser Khan Janjua, Law and Justice Minister Zahid Hamid and Safron Minister, Lt-Gen (retd) Abdul Qadir Baloch.

“He (Baloch) was angry over some of the recommendations which were incorporated in the final report without his approval,” an official of the Safron ministry said, adding the minister could not attend the last few meetings of the committee because of illness.

He protested before the committee members before the report’s launch on August 25.

According to officials privy to the report, the final draft was different from what was actually agreed upon during the meetings held by the committee, and it did not recommend the merger of Fata with Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa. Instead, the original version called for retaining the special status of the tribal areas along with introducing ‘parallel’ reforms and carrying out ‘concurrent’ development there.

Moreover, the major criticism faced by the committee is that the biggest stakeholder in the whole process, K-P, was not even consulted at any level, except the presence of the K-P governor who represents the federation and took charge of his office in March.

In case Fata is merged with K-P, the area would not be able to send five lawmakers to the National Assembly as is currently the case. The strength of Fata lawmakers would come down because Orakzai, South Waziristan, Kurram and Bajaur would be merged with other areas owing to their thin population density, thus making the future of lawmakers from these agencies uncertain. And there will be no senator from Fata, because the upper house has equal representation.

Two days before making the report public, the reforms committee met with Fata lawmakers who refused either to give their assent or reject any recommendation(s) of the report because details were not shared with them. Now they will submit their input individually by Tuesday.

Other ‘undoable’ recommendations in the report are: about 3% of the divisible pool in the National Finance Commission will be allocated to the area for 10 years to execute economic development plan for Fata.

Speaking on the condition of anonymity, a lawmaker commented on what would happen after 10 years. “Similarly, how will the provinces allow the federal government to let Rs90 billion go for Fata when they are already asking for more from that pool,” he said.

Muhammad Jamaldin, an incumbent government lawmaker from South Waziristan, said people and several stakeholders were not satisfied with some of the recommendations.

He also stated that first temporarily displaced persons should be resettled and then they (the committee members) should talk about the implementation of such reforms.

“First, they should send those people back to their homes and let them settle, and then ask them to follow the rules and reforms.”

_Published in The Express Tribune, September 3rd, 2016.

http://tribune.com.pk/story/1175163...al-glitches-make-fata-reforms-hard-implement/



KHAR: Members of the Fata Political Alliance (FPA), Bajaur Agency chapter, on Saturday took out a rally against Frontier Crimes Regulation (FCR) and demanded the federal government to abolish the draconian law.

Led by FPA Bajaur Agency president Said Badshah, the protesters took out the rally from press club to Khar Bazaar.

The participants of the rally chanted ‘Go FCR Go’ slogans demanding the federal government to merge the tribal region with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province within a year.

Among others FPA general secretary Khan Bahadur, senior vice president Qari Abdul Hameed, Aurangzeb Inqilabi, Gul Afzal Khan and Shah Naseer spoke on the occasion.

They also asked the government to announce local government elections in the tribal region within a year. The speakers urged the tribespeople to participate in large number in September 8 rally.

https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/147631-FPA-wants-Fata-merged-into-KP









Home National


National
*FATA local govt system by 2017*
By Webmaster -
September 3, 2016
0
11

Islamabad—Local government system will be established in Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA) by 2017 as proposed by FATA reforms committee set up by the federal government. According to FATA secretariat sources, the new local set up will be part of FATA reforms and political parties will contest the elections. The government has plans to launch far-reaching reforms in FATA to bring the region in the national main-stream. The reform proposals were prepared by a five-member committee headed by foreign Affairs Adviser Sartaj Aziz and include sweeping political, administrative, judicial and security measures for FATA.
A massive reconstruction of the area is also underway and many projects will be completed before the end of 2018. The committee has recommended a 10 year multi billion comprehensive development plan for the region. The committee has recommended the formation of a special committee of experts and officials under the KP governor to prepare the development plan. While another milestone will be that the temporarily dislocated persons will be rehabilitated by the end of 2016.
The government will also initiate implementation of legal reforms besides undertaking a comprehensive capacity building program for law enforcement agencies and a well defined and well designed program for land settlement. The issue of land ownership is vital for tribesmen in an area where land is still collectively owned. The proposed legal reforms include extending the jurisdiction of the Supreme Court and the Peshawar High Court to FATA and deletion of the collective responsibility clause from the FCR.
Among the recommendations that need to be further debated at public forums including parliament is the replacement of the FCR with a “Tribal Areas Rewaj Act”, retention of the tribal jirga system for both civil and criminal matters with judges appointing a `council of elders’ to decide cases in accordance with rewaj (traditions). Frontier Crimes Regulation (FCR) was enacted by British in 1901 to govern the tribal areas for its own objectives.Another proposal is the gradual merger of FATA into Khyber Pakhtunkhwa under a plan.
The FATA reforms are initiated under the National Action Plan formulated in December 2014. The reforms enjoy widespread support as the Sartaj Aziz led committee visited all tribal agencies and held meetings with the elected representatives of those areas – including businessmen, tribal elders (Maliks), educated youth, religious leaders and members of civil society – to ascertain their point of view before finalising the recommendations for the future of FATA. The panel also held meetings with the notables of all frontier regions (FRs) and other stakeholders before putting the reform proposals before Prime Minister at a meeting.—APP


http://pakobserver.net/fata-local-govt-system-by-2017/

_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

Home National


National
*ABPPA welcomes proposed reforms in FATA*
By Webmaster -
September 5, 2016
0
11

Khar, Bajaur—Leaders of All Bajaur Political Parties Alliance (ABPPA) Sunday welcomed the reforms proposed by the committee formed by the federal governemnt for tribal areas and called for their early implementation.
They were addressing an anti-FCR (Frontier Crimes Regulations) rally here, which was participated by workers of different political and religious parties, students and civil society activists.
Holding placards inscribed with anti-FCR slogans, the participants started marching from Bajaur Press Club and converged at the Main Chowk of the city after passing through the GT Road. They chanted slogans against the tribal elders for supporting the colonial governance system in the tribal areas.
ABPPA President Haji Said Badsah, Khan Bahadar, Qari Abdul Majeed, Gul Afzal Khan, Dr Khalilur Rahman,Qari Mustafa, Haji Hazir Muhamamd and Abdul Haq Yar, Haji Said Ahmed Jan, and Shah Naseer addressed the rally. They said almost all the people across the tribal areas wanted repeal of the colonial governance system in the region while only a handful people were resisting the move for their vested interests.
They urged the federal government to finalize the reforms at the earliest as delay in that regard was creating disappointment among the people. The speakers said the extension of regular laws to the tribal areas was need of the hour as the tribals were fed up with the colonial system of governance.—APP

http://pakobserver.net/abppa-welcomes-proposed-reforms-in-fata/


So the politicians and the intellectuals and the people want the FCR gone and a merger whereas the tribal jirga leaders who have benefited from FCR don't want it gone. 

The govt must realize that what they have in their hand is the opportunity to make history by ending the FATA issue which was always on cards since our inception. We cannot play this british colonial game forever. Its time to end this monstrosity of the British era and merge FATA with KPK. The govt must have an iron hand in this. 

The same should be looked upon for GB. They have a provincial govt but again no national representation like other provinces have through direct elected individual which is bulshit of the highest order. Need to pass a reforming amendment to grant them full on national representation as well as provincial status or benefits of a province atleast. 

These are very serious issues that need to be dealt with. In 30 years we will be a 100 years old. Let's make sure that after hundred tears of our inception we still don't have these undefined and short term solutions like FCR or GB provincial govt but not national which are exactly what they sound like. Short term solutions that will have start to have a negative effect as time passes by.


----------



## saiyan0321

One of the major initiatives taken by the Quaid-e-Azam soon after independence was the withdrawal of troops from Fata. Instead of building on this historic announcement to mainstream the tribal people and territories into the national life, the governments that followed made such a mess that the troops have had to return to clean it up. We are back to square one, and a committee on Fata reform has come up with another transition programme. In a series of columns in November 2012, “How the West was Lost,” this writer highlighted the thinking of the past planners about the development of Fata. The first five-year plan (1955-60), arguably the first and, unfortunately, the last home-grown plan, had all the right ideas for the settled territories and the provinces. In the case of Fata, however, the plan almost concluded that the area was too poor to develop and proposed settling some of the tribal people in the upcoming Thal development area in Punjab. For those left behind, the Jirga system run by the maliks was described as democratic enough and the political agents good enough to look after tribal people’s welfare within this framework, besides watching government’s interest. This political and administrative structure was expected to gradually increase political stability and socioeconomic contact with the rest of the country. A colonial project was thus expected to deliver national dreams.

The report of the latest committee suffers from the same exceptionalism and evolutionism. Using new terms for old, like _riwaj_ for FCR, and by throwing up all kinds of options for future political status, it once again skirts the fringes of the issue. The hidden assumption here is that unless the tribesmen cease to be tribesman, not much can be done for their economic welfare and political development. The same is not said for the Punjabis or Sindhis, although half of their population i.e., women, also suffers from the machinations of their respective versions of_riwaj_.

It seems that the people of Fata figure nowhere. How they organise their economic and social life should be for them to decide. The role of the federal government is to provide them a framework to do that. And the framework must not be any different from the rest of the country. It should avoid the future tense and muster the political will to immediately amend the Constitution to declare Fata as a province like any other. There will thus be no need for any other reform, as the Constitution fully lays down the rights and the responsibilities of a province. The legislative powers and the process, the administrative arrangements, the fiscal powers and formula-based share in the federal divisible pool of resources are laid down in their minute details in the relevant chapters of the Constitution. The federal government has the right to appoint a governor, who can be given some special powers in the interim to oversee the process of becoming a full-bodied province. Let the Elections Commission hold elections and let the elected assembly form a government to take charge of the affairs of the new province. Let this assembly decide the name of the province, the seat of the provincial government and the administrative nomenclature. It should be the prerogative of this assembly to seek mutually beneficial arrangements with the adjoining provinces.

Idealistic? When Balochistan was belatedly recognised as a province, there were many problems. A good number are still there. Quite a few are federally created. These too will be resolved as democracy takes roots. The new province for the tribal people will have similar problems. But that is no argument to deny them their democratic rights.

_Published in The Express Tribune, September 9th, 2016.

http://tribune.com.pk/story/1178848/reforming-fata/
_
Although the writer paints the struggle of FATA as well as the inability of pakistan to integrate fata into the federation to extend complete control adequately however his call for making it a province falls flat bcz the geography of FATA will make it difficult. 







There are seven districts and each of these districts are well connected with KPK with some having a far better connection with kpk and Peshawar than with each other. 

I would also feel uneasy having a provincial capital which also the border. Don't we understand the strategic And moral importance of a provincial capital. 

Lahore borders India
Muzzafarrabad borders IOK
Quetta borders Afghanistan
Karachi borders the sea

You know you gotta give credit to the army that considering our history and neighbours we have never lost a provincial capital or administrative capital especially to India. 


But that aside, making FATA a province would also the tribal cheifs still in power making sure their people don't receive development. The writer compares the situation with Baluchistan and how fata will undergone growing pains of a province but fails to understand that Baluchistan was ruled by sardars after being made a province and their power was absolute and they were ruthless to their people and were the main factor of the lack of development and poverty in the province after all education and literacy is always against the bonds of chains that such sardars or chief like to keep the people in. 

Integrating it Into kpk will see their power diminish as well as bringing rhe provincial capabilities along with KPK. The people also wish for this so I think this should be done as soon as possible.


----------



## saiyan0321

ISLAMABAD (Web Desk) – The Committee on FATA Reforms, 2016 has recommended that the Federally Administered Tribal Area (FATA) should be merged with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa ascreation of new province is difficult.

This was stated by Adviser on Foreign Affairs Sartaj Aziz after he tabled the report of the committee’s report in the National Assembly.

Explaining the salient features of the report, Sartaj Aziz said comprehensive proposals have been prepared by the committee formed by the Prime Minister to address the problems of FATA residents.

He said report was prepared after holding detailed consultations with all the stakeholders including elected representatives of FATA, traders, journalists and civil society members of the area.

The Adviser said the committee recommended that FATA should be merged with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa ascreation of new province is difficult. However, he said the process will take time.

On the other hand, Minister for States and Frontier Regions Abdul Qadir Baloch told the House that TDPs will be fully rehabilitated within first five years and in the second phase mega development projects will be implemented in the area.

He said that local bodies’ elections have been proposed to be held in FATA next year.

http://dunyanews.tv/en/Pakistan/352746-Creating-FATA-a-separate-province-is-difficult-Sa


----------



## saiyan0321

ISLAMABAD: The government was advised on Friday to implement the Fata reforms as soon as possible in a bid to thwart the ‘elements’ who oppose the plan.

When Adviser to Prime Minister on Foreign Affairs Sartaj Aziz introduced a report of the principles committee in the National Assembly, lawmakers from Fata, ANP, QWP-Sherpao and PPP advised the government to not waste time in implementing the reforms.

“Don’t delay the implementation for five or ten years, because there are some elements who do not what these [reforms] to happen,” said Ghulam Ahmed Bilour of the ANP. He did not elaborate.

He asked the government to take credit for doing the much-delayed job of merging Fata with the province of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. Bilour went on to suggest the government complete the task before the next general elections so that the people of Fata could have representation in assemblies.






Naveed Qamar of the PPP acknowledged the government’s efforts and support of political parties [in compiling the report], saying that it would help the people of Fata to have rights like other Pakistanis.

He cautioned the government against prolonging the transition period, saying building a political consensus over any issue was an uphill task and it should not be wasted.

Qamar said that financial matters should be discussed in the Council of Common Interests [CCI], otherwise the government’s decision would be considered unilateral.

Aftab Sherpao said that some issues still remained to be decided, including allocation of seats in the National Assembly and the provincial assembly. “But for this, you need to have a census,” he added.

“The transition period should be as small as possible,” he added.

Sahibzada Tariqullah of the Jamaat-i-Islami (JI) congratulated the government and said 99 per cent of Fata’s residents wanted the region’s merger with the K-P. “A notification should be issued at the earliest,” he added.

Earlier, Shah Jee Gul Afridi from the Fata almost killed PTI’s protest in the assembly when he stood up and asked party members to sit down and let Sartaj Aziz table the report. PTI members were demanding a point of order on the Panama Leaks keeping in view the presence of Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif.

Afridi said that although the people in Fata were less educated, but they had never torched the country’s flag nor raised anti-Pakistan slogans in the past 70 years.

He also urged the prime minister to visit the tribal areas and make the announcement.

Safron Minister Lt-Gen Abdul Qadir Baloch briefed the MPs about the entire process the reforms committee had gone through.

According to him, Fata should be allocated three per cent from the divisible pool which would ultimately amount to Rs100 billion.

Baloch said that the government had proposed a 10-year programme for completing the entire process.

Meanwhile, Jahangir Khan Tareen clarified his position and said that he never received a show-cause notice from the SECP — the basis of the speaker’s decision on a reference seeking his disqualification.

Tareen said that Chaudhry Sugar Mills owned by the ruling Sharif family had been shifted to Rahim Yar Khan in violation of the rules and a stay order had been obtained from the Lahore High Court in this regard. “The PM is disregarding the court’s order,” he said.

Later, Khalid Maqbool Siddiqui of the MQM said that tall claims about peace in Karachi were unreal, because there could be no peace without justice. He said more than 100 MQM workers were missing and announced his party’s walkout over the issue

http://tribune.com.pk/story/1179789/political-consensus-hurry-fata-reforms-mps-tell-govt/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

PESHAWAR: Jamaat-i-Islami has demanded merger of Fata with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa before the 2018 general elections and representation of the tribal people in the provincial assembly of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

Speaking at a press conference here on Sunday, JI provincial chief Mushtaq Ahmad Khan rejected the proposed Rewaj Act, which he believed, was a new shape of the Frontier Crimes Regulation (FCR).

He said the Fata Political Alliance and tribal people wanted merger of tribal area with KP in the light of the 22nd constitutional amendment and that the federal government should announce economic package for the area to address deprivation of the local people.

The JI leader said issue of Fata was very important and without resolving this crucial issue stability could not be established in the country and the region. He said people of Fata had rendered sacrifices for Pakistan but successive governments ignored them.

Except JUI-F, other mainstream political parties are supporting integration of Fata into the province. JUI-F wants to make Fata as fifth federating unit of the country. The ruling Pakistan PTI also supports merger of Fata with the province before the next general elections.

A high-level committee headed by Adviser to the Prime Minister on Foreign Affairs Sartaj Aziz has finalised its report about mainstreaming of Fata and proposed merger of the area with the province.

_Published in Dawn, September 12th, 2016


http://www.dawn.com/news/1283632/ji-for-kp-fata-merger-before-2018-polls


PESHAWAR: A resolution has been passed on Sunday by FATA Grand Jirga to urge the government to hold a referendum in the agencies.

Elders from all seven tribal areas participated in the jirga held in the city on the same day.

Speaking on the occasion, Qaumi Seerat Council Pakistan Chairperson Pir Muhammad Noorul Haq Qadri said the delicate security environment of Fata hangs in the balance. “As a result, the federal government and FATA Reforms Committee should respect the wishes of its population before taking any major decision.”

“It is sad that decisions regarding certain areas in this country are taken behind closed doors,” Qadri said. “One such decision was taken by the FATA Reforms Committee as the decision was taken without the consent of tribespeople.”






Qadri has urged the government to hold a referendum to decide the fate of Frontier Crimes Regulations, saying it was the only fair way to gauge public opinion.

“If the residents decide to vote for Fata’s merger with K-P then the government will not face any opposition. However, if the public votes against the merger, than the wishes of the people should be respected.”

Regarding the decision made by the FATA Grand Jirga, Qadri said the government should heed to the demands of the jirga otherwise they will take to the streets after Eidul Azha.

http://tribune.com.pk/story/1180749/fata-grand-jirga-government-urged-hold-referendum/


_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

PESHAWAR: Jamaat-i-Islami chief Sirajul Haq demanded on Friday that the federal government immediately implement reforms in the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (Fata) and conduct census there.

He rejected the government’s plan to merge Fata into Khyber Pakhtunkhwa in 10 years and said the merger should be initiated as soon as possible. The 10-year reform process seems to be fiction, he said.

The idea of reforms might be changed with the change of governments, he said, adding that the proposed reforms should be implemented immediately.

Speaking at a press conference after a meeting with representatives of the Fata Political Alliance (FPA), Mr Haq demanded census in the tribal areas forthwith, saying development was not possible without census.

Provincial chief of the Jamaat-i-Islami Mushtaq Ahmed Khan, Fata chief Sahibzada Haroon Rasheed and general secretary Dr Munsif Khan, FPA president Nisar Mohmand, the Awami National Party’s Shah Hussain Shinwari and PPP’s Hazrat Wali Afridi attended the meeting.

The Jamaat chief demanded Fata’s merger into KP prior to the 2018 general elections so that the region has its seats in the provincial assembly.

He said the tribal people were not satisfied with the plan of Fata’s merger into KP in 10 years and they wanted the step to be taken immediately.

The JI chief said universities and colleges for women should be set up in Fata, adding that without education development was not possible in the tribal areas.

He said leaders of all political parties had reached a consensus that quota for the students of the tribal areas should be increased across the country.

He said that unrest had prevailed in Fata for years as the area had been used as a shield before and after the creation of Pakistan.

He said the people of the tribal areas had bravely defended the motherland whenever it was attacked by foreign forces.

He said millions of tribal people had been suffering as the National Database and Registration Authority (Nadra) had blocked their national identity cards. He asked the Nadra authorities to unblock the identity cards of the people living in Fata.

_Published in Dawn, September 17th, 2016

http://www.dawn.com/news/1284276/ji-seeks-immediate-reforms-census-in-fata_


----------



## saiyan0321

SHABQADAR: Tribal elders in the Bajaur tribal area on Tuesday reacted sharply to the Fata Reforms Committee’s report proposing a merger of the Federally Administered Tribal Areas with Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa after introducing ‘parallel and concurrent’ political, administrative, judicial and security reforms, as well as a massive reconstruction and rehabilitation programme.

Malak Abdul Aziz, Malak Sultan Zeb, Malak Hazrat Noor and others, while addressing a press conference at Khar, also announced launching a series of strikes to oppose the proposed merger.

They were of the opinion that K-P is an under-developed province and said a merger with the province will pile more miseries on Fata people. He also sought an elected and independent legislative council for the tribal areas that will decide the fate of Fata.

_Published in The Express Tribune, September 21st, 2016.

http://tribune.com.pk/story/1185579/tribal-elders-announce-strikes-fata/


So the story is that the tribal elders only want some reforms in FCR and don't want merger bcz the merger brings them within the Democratic setup where they loose all of their power while the politicians and the intelligentsia want a kpk merger bcz that would empower the Democratic setup in FATA and also bring power to the politicians as well as bring FATA under the governance of pakistan and attain the provincial rights. 

This is going to require arm twisting as well as politics which I personally find far above the level of our politicians as this is battle with sardars and jagidars all over again. 

The govt must kick out FCR and merge fata with kpk. Its up to the people of fata to fight the elders with this otherwise they will make sure fata stays in the 12th century. _

KHYBER AGENCY: Granting status of a separate province to Federally Administered Tribal Area (FATA) would be more suitable for the tribesmen where all powers and resources would rest with tribesmen and they would be authorized to utilize it for their own benefits, said Maulana Rahat Hussain, Former Senator and Jamiat Ullema-e-Islam-Fazal (JUI-F) Deputy Secretary General, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP).

He was addressing to Faqr-e Sheikh ul Hind conference held in Jamia Abu Hanifa, Ash Khel tehsil Landikotal on Monday evening.

The religious gathering was organized under the auspice of JIT, Landikotal chapter and was attended by large numbers of tribal, religious scholars beside students of different seminaries.

The JUI-F FATA General Secretary and Ameer Khyber Agency Mufti Ijaz, Ameer JUI-F, Landikotal Qari Mujahid, Qari Jihad Shah and Maulana Tehseenullah also spoke on the occasion.

*Maulana Rahat said that Sindhi and Punjabi establishment favoured merger of FATA into KP for its own interests.*



http://dailytimes.com.pk/khyber-pakhtunkhwa/21-Sep-16/call-to-make-fata-separate-province



This makes absolutely no sense. If data merges with kpk then the seats of kpk increase as well as budget size. Yes they inherit a difficult area but with progress happening and situation improving fata would be good for kpk. 

The kpk govt has been very vocal has been very vocal for a merger so where is this Sindhi Punjabi bullshit coming from. This is beyond ridiculous!!


----------



## saiyan0321

Following the recommendations of the special committee on the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA) reforms, which included the merger of the tribal region with the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province, a group of elders from the Khyber Agency has shown their opposition to the plan. Instead of the merger, the local elders from the region have urged the government to form an independent FATA legislative council to decide the future of the tribal belt. Haji Bazar Gul Afridi, a tribal elder, told reporters at the Peshawar Press Club that the merger of FATA with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa was unacceptable to tribal people. He said that the proposed legislative council should be formed to legislate on the tribal region’s future in line with the local social and political traditions. He added that the legislation and policies on FATA should be made in light of local traditions and customs. The elder also called for the abolition of the Frontier Crimes Regulation (FCR), and said that the unlimited powers of the political agents should be reduced to overcome injustices.

The other main contention was the extension of the jurisdiction of the Supreme Court and high courts to FATA region. Haji Bazar said that the residents knew very well how to resolve their issues through a jirga system. He added that the tribal people want the constitutional protection of their traditional tribal jirga and customs. He said keeping in view the damages caused by the prolonged war against terrorism in FATA the region should be included in the next National Finance Commission Award, while a Rs 100-billion financial package should be announced for it.

It must be taken into consideration if the group is opposing the merger just for the sake of opposition, or due to some personal interests, or the demands are justified. Whatever the case may be, government cannot simply ignore their demands. These tribal leaders are highly revered in their region and have been responsible for the functioning of a system that has governed the region for decades. There is no argument against the abolishment of the FCR, and it should be done away immediately, but negotiations should be held on the extension of the jurisdiction of courts to the area of under the constitution of Pakistan. The reforms committee had suggested that the jirga system would stay for the time being and will be reformed in phases. The committee members should brief the tribal elders in detail on all the aspects of the reforms recommended by it. While it is unfortunate that the region is still decades behind in development aspect, and being governed by centuries-old laws, the local traditions and customs must be respected. However, the tribal leaders should also be informed to give some space where there is not any other possibility left.

Lastly, the region has been ignored for far too long. The demands for the development of the region cannot be disputed in any way. Government should focus on the construction of houses, schools and health facilities for the rehabilitation of the IDPs at the earliest. This is the region that has been most affected by the war on terror and deserves special attention of the authorities for the rehabilitation process. *
http://dailytimes.com.pk/editorial/25-Sep-16/grievances-of-fata-elders


----------



## saiyan0321

ISLAMABAD: Lawmakers on Monday called for the swift implementation of a string of legislative and administrative changes recommended by the Fata Reforms Committee after lengthy discussions in the National Assembly.

Since the start of the current session, the reforms in Fata have been a talking point in the house. However, not all parliamentarians have shown an equal amount of interest in the debate. Not surprisingly, it was the Fata lawmakers who seemed most eager to list its merits.

Starting the debate on Monday, Pakistan Peoples Party’s parliamentary leader Naveed Qamar stated that the Fata reforms should be implemented as soon as possible.

“The reforms should be implemented immediately, lest the current report be turned out like 13 other reports on Fata released during the last few decades,” he said.






He urged the government to give the people of the tribal areas the right to vote, adding a few basic points could be implemented at the stroke of a pen.

“Do it now; why wait for the next five years for its first phase of implementation; hold local bodies elections and end political agent’s hegemony and the colonial system in the area,” he urged the government.

He also said the report did not carry any details about how things would evolve before and after the implementation process in the wake of the merger of Fata with Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.

Qaumi Watan Party’s chief Aftab Sherpao also gave the report a thumbs up. He ruled out the possibility of a referendum on the merger issue, saying, “Article 247 of the constitution (which deals the administration of Fata) had no mention of referendum in Fata”. Sherpao added that a constitutional amendment would be introduced in case a new province was to be established.

He was responding to the demand made by JUI-F chief Maulana Fazlur Rehman who had suggested a referendum in Fata over accession of Fata in K-P.

“It is time for political parties to avoid point-scoring on Fata. We need to hold political agents of the agencies responsible who, to my knowledge, have been taking Rs300 million to Rs400 million for their individual appointment,” Sherpao said.

Sherpao added that the report made no mention of a census which is crucial for development. “I believe the population of Fata now exceeds 10 million”.

While pointing at the treasury benches, he said nobody was there to note down these suggestions. “Not even Minister for Safron Lt-Gen (retd) Abdul Qadir Baloch and Law Minister Zahid Hamid, who were part of the reforms committee.”

Bilour also demanded swift implementation of the report and called the delay a disservice to the people of Fata. He said he endorsed the report on behalf of the party.

Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf’s Shireen Mazari stood up and pointed out the empty hall of the assembly having only 30 lawmakers and stated that how the house would function if that was the interest of the members on such an important issue.

Muttahida Qaumi Movement’s Abdul Waseem said the people of Fata should have a separate province instead of merging their territory with K-P.

_Published in The Express Tribune, October 4th, 2016.

http://tribune.com.pk/story/1193087/house-debate-lawmakers-make-pitch-swift-fata-reforms/

ISLAMABAD - Lawmakers yesterday urged the government to allocate seats in the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Assembly for Fata in the general elections 2018.

The National Assembly session, with a thin presence from both sides of the aisle, witnessed several suggestions and criticism about the report of Committee on Fata Reforms laid before the house a couple of days before.

It was suggested to abolish the outdated laws in Fata. The MNAs also raised objections over political agents system in the tribal area.

Taking part in the debate, PPP parliamentary leader Naveed Qamar said there was a dire need for Fata reforms in the area. “Women are not getting proper rights in these areas, as the old system of the British era was still practised in the region,” he said, stressing the need for abolishing the old laws.

He was of the view that the federal government had the power to abolish the existing laws only with a notification in Fata. He also spoke against the political agent system in the area. “Customs are respected, but there should not be any exploitation,” he added.

PPP-S leader Aftab Sherpao, on his turn, lauded the Fata reforms report. “It was being guessed that this report will not be different from that introduced in the past,” he said, lauding different recommendations of the report. He said there was no provision in the law to give Fata the status of province.

Sherpao asked the government to allocate seats for the people of Fata in the elections 2018.

ANP lawmaker Haji Ghulam Ahmed Bilour said there was a need to immediately introduce reforms for Fata. “The process of reforms should be introduced without any delay,” he said.

MQM’s Abdul Waseem said there was no need to merge Fata with KP. “It could be difficult for both KP and Fata due to plethora of issues,” he added. The house will continue the debate on the Fata reforms in its upcoming sittings.

The house passed ‘The Central Law Officers (Amendment) Bill, 2016’, ‘The Legal Practitioners and Bar Councils (Amendment) Bill’ and ‘The Code of Civil Procedure (Amendment) Bill 2016’ in not more than five minutes. All the three bills were introduced by Law Minister Zahid Hamid.

http://nation.com.pk/national/04-Oct-2016/mnas-seek-seats-allocation-for-fata-in-kp-assembly
_


----------



## saiyan0321

PESHAWAR: *An academician and Director of the Pakistan Study Centre at the University of Peshawar, Prof Dr Fakhrul Islam, has supported the integration of Federally Administered Tribal Areas (Fata) into Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) *by naming the enabling factors which make the assimilation easier. He made the case while delivering a speech at the national roundtable conference on Fata, which was arranged in Islamabad.

The theme of the roundtable conference was “Integration of Fata into Khyber Pakhtunkhwa: Issue and Challenges.”

The event was jointly organised by the Institute of Policy Studies and Federal Ministry of States and Frontier Regions (SAFRON).

Prof Dr Fakhrul Islam supported the Fata integration into Khyber Pakhtunkhwa as enabling factors existed highlighting some enabling factors.

He said geographical contiguity of Fata to KP, same language, culture, age-old dependence of Fata on the settled areas and, above all, the consensus of Fata people over the proposal were the factors that strengthen the case of the Fata integration into KP.

Reviewing the reforms package suggested by Sartaj Aziz-led committee, the UoP Pakistan Study Centre head said that though the committee was not fully representative, yet the body worked hard and came up with workable solutions. He said KP governor, his staff and the KP government played a positive role in finalisation the package. 

Dr Fakhrul Islam opined that Fata should be merged with the KP as soon as possible and there was no reason to wait for five more long years. He said the best time would be to finalize the proposal before the 2018 general elections so that tribal people get early representation in the KP Assembly.

The Pakistan Study Centre director believed that an inordinate delay may lead to controversies as some vested interest had started raising voices against merger.

Dr Fakhrul Islam said there was no need to ascertain views of the KP people on the issue because they were unanimous on the merger. He believed that the merger would not only bring Fata people on a par with the settled areas but also strengthen KP in terms of area and population. *The academician said the 74,521square kilometers area of the KP would be enhanced to more than 100,000 square kilometers and population will exceed 30 million figure after the merger.*

https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/156745-Academician-names-factors-for-Fatas-merger-with-KP

I have high hopes from FATA university and hopefully it will lead the way towards the integration of kpk and fata. The first of its kind in FATA, the university can go a long way in addressing the issues of FATA and can enhance its capabilities with the merger. 

The biggest hurdle to this are the tribal elders who don't want neither province nor merger but a special status and fazlu who wants a separate province where he can do unrivaled corruption. 

The professor is right that the merger should happen before 2018. Although the govt is under severe pressure, chances are that a merger will not happen before 2018. 

My biggest concern are the tribal elders. They have to be convinced. The merger must happen as smoothly as possible and I believe that PTI can work with the federal and answering their queries and issues. The govt of kpk must focus on this. 

@WAJsal @haviZsultan @Zibago @notorious_eagle @Irfan Baloch

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

saiyan0321 said:


> PESHAWAR: *An academician and Director of the Pakistan Study Centre at the University of Peshawar, Prof Dr Fakhrul Islam, has supported the integration of Federally Administered Tribal Areas (Fata) into Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) *by naming the enabling factors which make the assimilation easier. He made the case while delivering a speech at the national roundtable conference on Fata, which was arranged in Islamabad.
> 
> The theme of the roundtable conference was “Integration of Fata into Khyber Pakhtunkhwa: Issue and Challenges.”
> 
> The event was jointly organised by the Institute of Policy Studies and Federal Ministry of States and Frontier Regions (SAFRON).
> 
> Prof Dr Fakhrul Islam supported the Fata integration into Khyber Pakhtunkhwa as enabling factors existed highlighting some enabling factors.
> 
> He said geographical contiguity of Fata to KP, same language, culture, age-old dependence of Fata on the settled areas and, above all, the consensus of Fata people over the proposal were the factors that strengthen the case of the Fata integration into KP.
> 
> Reviewing the reforms package suggested by Sartaj Aziz-led committee, the UoP Pakistan Study Centre head said that though the committee was not fully representative, yet the body worked hard and came up with workable solutions. He said KP governor, his staff and the KP government played a positive role in finalisation the package.
> 
> Dr Fakhrul Islam opined that Fata should be merged with the KP as soon as possible and there was no reason to wait for five more long years. He said the best time would be to finalize the proposal before the 2018 general elections so that tribal people get early representation in the KP Assembly.
> 
> The Pakistan Study Centre director believed that an inordinate delay may lead to controversies as some vested interest had started raising voices against merger.
> 
> Dr Fakhrul Islam said there was no need to ascertain views of the KP people on the issue because they were unanimous on the merger. He believed that the merger would not only bring Fata people on a par with the settled areas but also strengthen KP in terms of area and population. *The academician said the 74,521square kilometers area of the KP would be enhanced to more than 100,000 square kilometers and population will exceed 30 million figure after the merger.*
> 
> https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/156745-Academician-names-factors-for-Fatas-merger-with-KP
> 
> I have high hopes from FATA university and hopefully it will lead the way towards the integration of kpk and fata. The first of its kind in FATA, the university can go a long way in addressing the issues of FATA and can enhance its capabilities with the merger.
> 
> The biggest hurdle to this are the tribal elders who don't want neither province nor merger but a special status and fazlu who wants a separate province where he can do unrivaled corruption.
> 
> The professor is right that the merger should happen before 2018. Although the govt is under severe pressure, chances are that a merger will not happen before 2018.
> 
> My biggest concern are the tribal elders. They have to be convinced. The merger must happen as smoothly as possible and I believe that PTI can work with the federal and answering their queries and issues. The govt of kpk must focus on this.
> 
> @WAJsal @haviZsultan @Zibago @notorious_eagle @Irfan Baloch


I personally believe that a seperate province would be a better option integration inside Kpk will create a constitutional and administrative crisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

Zibago said:


> I personally believe that a seperate province would be a better option integration inside Kpk will create a constitutional and administrative crisis



Hmmm its an option but the support center for the provincial status of FATA is not supported by any discounting JUI-F, whom I personally do not believe have any interest of any person apart from their own. 

The kpk govt and especially PTI have been strong and forward advocates for a merger along with the academia and other political figures ( apart from JUI-F) and have openly and quite vigorously through gatherings and jalsas have shown support for the merger. 

You raise a good point and I too worry if the kpk govt can handle such a burden as FATA will require loads of reforms and development along with the rehabilitation of the IDPs however the brazen confidence of both the kpk govt and kpk opposition and the confidence of the FATA politicians especially of PTI makes me believe they have the self believe to combat the challenges. 

The biggest hurdle as mentioned in above posts is that FATA is far better connected with KPK and at some points better connected than with its own districts and I also fear FATA being made a province then forgotten under the rule of politicians like fazlu who will do only corruption as N ignores them. With PTI and kpk we can at least expect some positive development.

Hmm @Braith would you support a merger or a provincial status.


----------



## saiyan0321

LANDI KOTAL: Jamaat-i-Islami, Fata chapter, on Friday demanded merger of the Federally Administered Tribal Areas with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa before the 2018 general elections, saying it was in the best interest of people of the region.

Addressing a press conference here, Fata JI chief Sahibzada Haroon Rashid cautioned against any undue delay in the merger process as it would create chaos in the region.

He insisted that almost all the major political forces and other stakeholders had given their consent in favour of merger with KP as it would ensure provision of all the constitutional, legal and political rights to the Fata people.

“The recommendations presented by Sartaj Aziz-led committee are based on facts and are reflective of the genuine aspirations of the Fata people,” Mr Rashid claimed and said that delay in their implementation would cause a sense of deprivation among the residents of Fata.

He said that the people of Fata should be freed from the shackles of FCR as soon as possible.

http://www.dawn.com/news/1290122/jamaat-calls-for-kp-fata-merger-before-2018-polls

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

Peshawar—Chief Jamiat Ulema Islam Maulana Fazlur Rehman has said that his party was not against merging Fata into the KP and would accept every decision acceptable to the majority population of the tribal areas. Talking to a delegation of JUIF here at Provincial Secretariat, he said that JUIF was not against any proposal of merger of Fata into KP, making it a separate province or its accession with the federation but would accept every decision which was accepted to the majority of the tribesmen.
There should be no delay in the implementation of Fata reform and instead the tribal people should be given all facilities of education and health under a comprehensive reforms package. All the decision in Fata should be taken with the consent of the respective people.
The JUIF leader maintained that party stance viz a viz Fata merger into KP was presented in a wrong way and added that his party’s close relations with the people of Fata could not be ended.
Maulana Fazlur Rehman said that all the political entities should be taken on board regarding Fata problems and the stakeholders should accept the view point and ideology on this crucial matter with open heart.—APP

http://pakobserver.net/jui-f-favours-fata-merger-into-kp/


If you look above, he vehemently rejected merger. This is how politicians will do U turn when govt approaches them.secretly offering them something. Fazlu was, is and always will be for sale.


----------



## Syed Taha Wajahat

that rascal fazlu is feeling pain because merging it with KP means no control over FATA by his pet dogs TTP. Game over for him. No power to deal with state.


----------



## saiyan0321

PESHAWAR: Speakers at a seminar here on Thursday demanded abolition of Frontier Crimes Regulation, amendment to Article 247-A of the Constitution and merger of Fata with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa to ensure provision of all basic rights to the people in Fata.

The seminar titled ‘Fata reforms, challenges and opportunities’ was held under auspices of Takra Qabaili Khwendi (brave tribal sisters), a women rights organisation, at local hotel.

MPA Syed Jaffar Shah, former MPA Shagufta Malik, former MNA Akhundzada Chattan, University of Peshawar Area Study Centre director Dr Sarfraz Khan, lawyer Latif Afridi, TQK’s Samina Afridi, Nousheen Fatima, Shahida Shah, Rehana Tabassum, Shaukat Aziz, journalist Shamim Shahid, Dr Ashraf Ali, and a large number of civil society activists and legal experts attended the event.

Lawyer Latif Afridi called for serious initiatives for the resolution of the issues facing tribal women, and the implementation of relevant laws to enable tribal women to raise voice to claim rights. He said the existence of Fata as a separate entity was impractical and unfeasible idea.

“Tribal people don’t know where the funds received by the government are spent. We, the people of Fata, will be able to know about our rights after our region is merged with KP,” he said. Dr Sarfraz Khan said Fata issues could be resolved through political movements.

He said the ‘rewaj’ system had been proposed in Fata reforms package, which was another shape of the FCR.

Dr Sarfraz said the issues couldn’t be resolved until the higher education institutions were set up in Fata.

Former MPA Shagufta Malik said unfortunately, religious parties had opposed a bill regarding violence against women, which she had moved in the provincial assembly. Other speakers, including Syed Jaffar Shah, Akhundzada Chattan, Dr Ashraf Ali, also highlighted tribal people’s problems.

They criticised the successive governments for not taking serious steps to mainstream Fata, and bring change in social fabric of tribal society.

The speakers said all decisions should be made in consultation with tribal people.

Later, the participants unanimously adopted a resolution demanding the immediate complete abolition of the FCR and Fata’s merger with KP to ensure that the people of tribal regions take part in the 2018 general elections and get representation in the KP Assembly.

_Published in Dawn, October 28th, 2016

http://www.dawn.com/news/1292780/fata-kp-merger-fcr-abolition-demanded_


----------



## saiyan0321

PESHAWAR: FATA Lawyers Forum (FLF) has demanded the unanimous endorsement of bill regarding merger of Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA) into Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) Prvince, and urged the parliamentarians to support the legislation to mainstream tribal region.

Addressing a news conference at press club, FLF President Ejaz Khan Muhmand said that FATA Parliamentarians had drafted a bill, calling to abolish tribal areas, and merge them into KP, which presented in Parliament for its formal consent. He, however, said that the legislation is yet to endorse despite its presentation of a year ago.

Flanked by the Secretary General FLF, Farhadullah Afridi, members Farooq Afridi, Shakirullah, and Taj Mehal Afridi, he explained that the draft bill calls for amendments to articles 246 and 247 of the Constitution to change the status of the tribal areas. He said that tribal people had deprived from all fundamental and constitutional rights, due to absence of judicial system in FATA.

For this purpose, he said FLF has initiated struggle for extension of jurisdiction of higher courts to tribal areas. He said the tribal elders had consulted about the status of the Federally Administered Tribal Areas. He said the resolutions passed during tribal grand 'jirgas', had also unanimously endorsed the merger of FATA into KP.

Commenting on the comprehensive report of Fata Reforms Committee (FRC), headed by PM's Advisor, Sartaj Aziz, he said they have reservations on some points of the report. He added the legislation was also under discussion in parliament in the light of all these recommendations.

http://dailytimes.com.pk/khyber-pakhtunkhwa/29-Oct-16/flf-wants-merger-of-fata-into-kp


----------



## saiyan0321

KHAR: The Jamaat-i-Islami on Saturday expressed dismay over delay in implementation of the reforms package in the tribal area, and urged the federal government to expedite the process without delay.

The JI is concerned over unnecessary delay in implementation of the reforms package in the tribal areas, and we request the federal government to implement the package without delay so the people of tribal areas could get constitutional rights,” said JI provincial chief Mushtaq Ahmed Khan while addressing oath-taking ceremony of newly-elected office-bearers of the party’s Bajaur chapter.

He said the JI was determined to replace colonial Frontier Crime Regulation in Fata with the country’s regular laws as the FCR was the mother of all evils in the region.

He said repeal of FCR and extending constitutional rights to Fata was essential for durable peace and socioeconomic development of tribal areas. The JI has decided to step up its struggle to force the federal government to implement the reforms in Fata with immediate effect, he added.

Mr Khan rejected the government’s plan to merge Fata with KP in a 10-year period, and urged the centre to implement the merger plan immediately to end ‘sense of deprivation’ among tribal people. Majority of tribesmen and political parties in Fata are in favour of their region’s merger with KP without any delay, he claimed.

Without mentioning names, the JI leader expressed concern over some leaders of religious and nationalist parties for opposing reforms in the tribal area, branding them as enemies of tribal people.

The ceremony was also addressed by JI provincial deputy chief Sahibzada Haroon Rasheed, JI Fata chief Sardar Khan, local chapter emir Qari Abdul Majeed and Sirajuddin Khan.

They called upon the leaders of political and religious parties to show unity on the issue of reforms in Fata.

The speakers also urged the federal government to include Fata in the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor as tribal areas deserved the most in terms of development.

They said Fata was part of the country, but unfortunately it had been ignored in development process.

_Published in Dawn, November 6th, 2016

http://www.dawn.com/news/1294608/ji-wants-early-implementation-of-fata-reforms-package_


----------



## saiyan0321

LANDI KOTAL: Fata Students Organisation has demanded immediate merger of tribal areas with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa with separate seats for tribal women in Senate and National Assembly and provincial assembly.

Addressing a jirga of students from all the seven tribal agencies and six frontier regions, FSO president Shaukat Aziz said that people of Fata rejected the recommendations of reforms commission of Fata merger with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa in different phases, spanning over five years time.

He demanded holding of local bodies’ elections in tribal areas and said that the process of merger of Fata with the province should be completed before the 2018 general elections.

Mr Aziz demanded of the federal government to establish industrial zones in different parts of Fata to generate employment opportunities for local educated youth and encourage tribal investors to invest in their own areas with the government declaring the region as a tax-free zone for at least 20 years.

The FSO president said that after destruction of hundreds of educational institutions in Fata during the last one decade of militancy, the federal and provincial governments should arrange for free education for the talented tribal students in reputed educational institutions of the country.

He demanded fulfilment of the promise made by authorities about establishment of cadet colleges, medical college and opening of branches of Islamia College in different tribal agencies.

Mr Aziz also called upon Fata Secretariat to repair and reconstruct all the government schools destroyed by militants along with introducing a strict monitoring system to check the regular attendance of teaching staff.

The FSO president said that a representative jirga of tribal students would soon meet the governor of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa to apprise him of their legitimate demands.

_Published in Dawn, November 11th, 2016

http://www.dawn.com/news/1295657/students-seek-immediate-merger-of-fata-with-kp_


----------



## saiyan0321

Power corrupts and tilts towards absolutism when it has no moral, political and legal checks. While absolutism is mostly a story of the past, in Pakistan’s tribal areas it still works with impunity – thanks to the draconian Frontier Crimes Regulation (FCR).

On November 1, Pakistan Army Major Imran was martyred during a search operation in Wana’s Rustum Bazaar, South Waziristan. The dharna-obsessed politicos and ratings-oriented media failed to notice it. Shehryar Mehsud group of the TTP accepted responsibility for it. Since these militants are operating from unknown locations within Pakistan and Afghanistan, no action was taken against the real perpetrators of the attack.

However, the political administration starved hundreds of families financially by dynamiting a two-storey market that housed 130 shops.

The market belonged to the late Haji Mirza Alam, a respected elder who, along with his son, nephew and two brothers, was gun downed by militants on July 22, 2005. It is a well-respected family and has contributed significantly to the peace and stability of Waziristan.

Mirza Alam’s son, Ali Wazir, was the runner up candidate from NA-41 in the last election. Standing at the debris of his market, he had one question; “Explosions occur in the length and breadth of the country, but no market has been dynamited as a punishment. Why has my family been punished financially for a crime committed by someone who does not belong to my family or even my tribe?

The punishment of the Wazir tribe for the crime of someone from the Mehsud tribe is indeed an inhuman and immoral act but it has a legal cover under the black law of the FCR.

The notorious FCR was introduced by the British government of India in 1901 to calm down the resistance of the tribes along the Durand Line. The collective responsibility clause of the FCR empowers the political administration to punish a whole tribe for the crime of a single person. It is being exercised with impunity since its introduction in the region. In the last days of Zulfikar Ali Bhutto, in 1976, a whole bazaar in Wana was levelled to the ground by the political administration.

Recently a shocking video went viral on social media, reportedly filmed in the Mohmand Agency, in which the political administration is bulldozing a house while children are crying and begging the authorities to stop it.

This is a daily exercise in Fata but nothing comes out from the mysterious empire of the political administration. Besides other factors, the unchecked absolutism of the administration is indeed responsible for the current mess in Fata which the army is desperately clearing at the cost of officers like Major Imran.

Due to the fear of the political administration, no one can dare protest or report this inhuman treatment. Article 247 of the constitution has also barred parliament and judiciary from addressing the unjust treatment of these people.

In the rest of Pakistan, such ill treatment is beyond imagination. The media, the opposition and the Supreme Court would never let anyone punish innocent people so unjustly. Even in the oldest tribal society and backward province of Balochistan, no one can be punished for someone else’s crime. For instance, Javed Mengal, a Baloch, is fighting against Pakistan but Akhthar Jan Mengal is part of the political mainstream of the country. Similarly, Hyrbyair Marri is committing treason against Pakistan but his brother Changez Marri is a PML-N leader. Brahamdagh Bugti is not only fighting against Pakistan but also seeking Indian help and asylum, but no one from the Bugti tribe can be punished for his crime.

Fata has great potential and talent, which needs to be harnessed and mainstreamed. Despite all adversity, many people from the Wana sub-division of the South Waziristan Agency have served the nation in various capacities. For instance, ex-ambassador Ayaz Wazir has become a dominant voice on the national media. Saeed Khan Wazir is a daring police officer who serves the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government as DIG Hazara. Similarly, Ajmal Wazir promotes the PML-Q’s cause, while Ahmad Noor Waziri recently joined the civil bureaucracy and serves the Gilgit-Baltistan government in the Ministry of Kashmir Affairs. These are just a few of the names; there are hundreds of such talented people who are part of the mainstream political system.

Unfortunately, some of the political elites are becoming a great hurdle in the political mainstreaming of Fata. For their vested interests, they want to keep the region caged in the name of preserving tribal identity and tradition. What is the point of traditions and identity that deny us equal rights and a prosperous life?

To mainstream the region, the prime minister constituted a Fata reform committee under the chairmanship of Sartaj Aziz. The committee submitted a comprehensive report suggesting Fata be merged with KP. *It also pointed out that a separate provincial status for Fata was not a feasible option. Most of the political parties – PTI, ANP, PPP and JI – support the idea. Fata parliamentarians and a majority of the tribal peoples also want the same. The army also has no objection.

Only Maulana Fazlur Rehman and Mahmood Khan Achakzai oppose it without any concrete reasons.* The prime minister has also pushed the committee report to cold storage. Maybe he’s waiting for the day the people of Fata give a dharna in Islamabad for salvation from the medieval despotism of the FCR.

The dismissive attitude of the government shows that Fata is not on their priority list. It is clear from the fact that the finance minister is just not ready not to spend a few billions in Fata to help heal wounds.

Ignoring the genuine concerns and basic problems of the people of Fata is a strategic blunder. We have reached a ‘now or never’ stage and the ball is in the prime minister’s court. He should implement the committee report and let the people of Fata become part of KP and the mainstream political system.



The writer works for Geo TV.

Email: saleem.safi@janggroup.com.pk

This was in the the news.

A good write up that highlights the horror of FCR and how the inside political establishment and tribal elders themselves are fighting against the abolition of FCR and merger with kpk.

The political establishment of the country is busy in their rubbish and are ignoring the issue of FATA when it is painfully obvious that the only way zarb e azb will be completely successful is through FATA reforms and development and this was made clear before the operation began. Yet nawaz is not interested it seems neither is Imran khan. He should do a dharma about this.

Couldn't give gilgit provincial status, can't get fata reforms outside the discussion table and can't get the 5000 demonetized.


@WAJsal @haviZsultan @Zibago @Well.wisher @Khan_21 @Khan_patriot

@Hyperion @pakistani342

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kabira

saiyan0321 said:


> *Only Maulana Fazlur Rehman and Mahmood Khan Achakzai oppose it without any concrete reasons.* The prime minister has also pushed the committee report to cold storage. Maybe he’s waiting for the day the people of Fata give a dharna in Islamabad for salvation from the medieval despotism of the FCR.



Why Achakzai is against it? I though he was in support of merging even Balochistan pakhtun areas in to KPK.


----------



## saiyan0321

KHAR: Most participants of a session with Fata parliamentarians here on Friday favoured the proposed merger of the tribal region with KP and appreciated the Fata Research Centre for exploring public opinion regarding the region’s reforms.

The event titled the ‘future of governance reforms in tribal areas’ was attended by the representatives of all major political parties of KP and Fata, including Afrasiab Khattak of ANP, Farhatullah Babar of PPP, Shah Jee Gul Afridi, Sajid Turi, Mukhtar Bacha of NP, Sahibzada Haroon Rasheed of JI, Mohammad Jamaluddin of JUI-F, Akhunzada Chattan of PPP, Sheryar Afridi and Salman Afridi of PTI and Ajmal Wazir of PML-Q, and representatives of research institutes.

All participants except Jamaluddin of JUI-F welcomed the merger of Fata with KP.

Farhatullah Babar appreciated the idea of Fata-KP merger declaring it the most feasible option under the current circumstances.

He however criticised various aspects of the report of the prime minister’s commission on Fata mainstreaming, including the provision of Riwaj Act and distribution of development funds allocated for Fata through a bureaucratic office.

Afrasiab Khattak favored the merger of Fata with KP along geographic and ethnic lines. He however said the merger should be happen through parliament.

“A census should be conducted prior to the Fata-KP merger in order to ensure the proper representation of Fata in the provincial assembly. There should be a special share in the provincial cabinet for Fata for at least 20 years to please tribesmen,” he said.

The ANP leader said an fully-empowered local government system for better governance should introduced in Fata.

Shah Jee Gul Afridi said Fata parliamentarians were going to present a resolution on Fata’s merger with KP in the National Assembly on Nov 21.

He said the chief executive proposed to be appointed to Fata should be an elected representative instead of a civil servant.

Mr. Afridi demanded 10 percent share in the NFC Award for Fata.

While favoring the Fata-KP merger, Sheryar Afridi said the German and Hong Kong unifications highlighted the importance of that option. He called for better peace and development efforts in the tribal region.

The PTI leader said his party’s government in KP welcomed the idea of Fata’s merger with the province.

However, Jamaluddin of JUI-opposed the proposed merger and demanded a separate province for Fata.

While referring to Quaid-i-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah, he said the founder of the nation had called for giving importance to the opinion of Fata people on the future of their region.

The JUI-F leader said a political representative should be the chief executive of Fata instead of a bureaucrat. “The people of Fata are the most patriotic people in the country,” he said.

Other participants also favoured the merger of Fata with KP and urged the government to implement government reforms for the region on urgent basis. They appreciated the FRC for working on governance reforms in Fata.

FRC is a non-profit research based organisation that draws leading experts from their relevant fields to join their expertise in promoting the cause of peace through advocacy, capacity building and objective research on the issues confronting Pakistan and Afghanistan, with a special focus on Fata.

_Published in Dawn November 19th, 2016

http://www.dawn.com/news/1297249/political-parties-favour-fata-kp-merger



save_ghenda said:



Why Achakzai is against it? I though he was in support of merging even Balochistan pakhtun areas in to KPK.

Click to expand...


It is indeed very interesting however recently achakzai political tone has been different. He wants the afghan refugees to stay and have a census to showcase pashtun majority in Baluchistan which is of course not cool with the nationalist parties. 

Perhaps he may feel that if FATA is a separate province then he will have a better chance of becoming a CM by playing racism and ethnic card as the political landscape of kpk is very difficult. The same thoughts flow into the mind of fazlu. 

Both of these politicians can be bought and are allied with the govt. I say keep them in line and go ahead with the merger as soon as soon as possible. It would also make a good point for N. 



_


----------



## saiyan0321

LANDI KOTAL: The JUI-F Fata chapter has warned its activists and sympathisers will migrate to other parts of the country if the tribal region is merged with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

Addressing a ‘peace conference’ in Jamrud, JUI-F Fata chief Mufti Abdul Shakoor Betani, general secretary Mufti Ejaz, MNA Jamaluddin and Kukikhel tribe elder Malak Faizullah Jan said having the status of a separate province for Fata was the constitutional right of the local residents and that the JUI-F won’t allow anyone to take a decision on it against the aspirations of tribesmen.

They said JUI-F chief Maulana Fazlur Rehman had rightly represented the Fata people’s aspirations by demanding the holding of a referendum on the future status of the region.

“We will prefer migrating from Fata to acceding to the KP-Fata merger,” MNA Jamaluddin said.

The lawmaker said KP faced financial mismanagement and therefore, it couldn’t take the additional burden of financing the militancy-hit tribal areas.

He said the federal government should ensure the honourable return of the remaining displaced placed Fata families and peace in the region.

*JUI-F leader says people sitting in Islamabad trying to impose own will on tribesmen*
“Without peace and return of displaced families, no policy of the federal government will succeed in Fata as the local population has suffered a lot due to the decades long insurgency in the region,” said Mufti Abdul Shakoor Betani.

Referring to the demand for Hazara province, he asked why Fata should be merged with KP as some areas of the province demanded ‘secession’.

He said the people sitting in Islamabad were not fully aware of Fata customs and traditions and therefore, they were trying to impose own will on the people of the tribal region.

“If the federal government is so sincere with the people of Fata, it should immediately announce the complete repeal of the Frontier Crimes Regulation,” he said.

Similar views were expressed by speakers during a corner meeting of the Khyber Union, a political organisation from Bara, on Saturday.

Former environment minister Hameedullah Jan Afridi told participants that the people of Fata would neither agree to their region’s merger with KP nor would they accept any decision against their aspirations.

He said some element were trying to identify the FCR with centuries old tribal customs and traditions.

“No such comparison could be drawn between the FCR and tribal traditions. The FCR has always usurped the rights of tribal people, while local traditions have flourished in protecting and safeguarding their genuine rights,” he said.

Mr. Afridi said the people of Fata were united against the FCR but at the same time, they would not allow anyone to usurp their rights in the name of their region’s merger with KP.

Khyber Union patron-in-chief Bazaar Gul Afridi said the people of Fata favoured reforms in the century-old administrative system for the sake of speedy development and judicious governance instead of the prevailing corrupt political administrative system headed by an all-powerful political agent.

He said economic backwardness of Fata won’t end with its merger with KP as the province itself was relying heavily on the federal government for its financial needs.

Another KU activist Murad Saqi said the federal government should announce a comprehensive development package for Fata and ensure the immediate return of all displaced families before declaring the tribal region a province.

_Published in Dawn November 20th, 2016

http://www.dawn.com/news/1297441/migration-threatened-over-fata-kp-merger


I will be blunt. I don't get the threat. You will migrate to other parts of the country. Big deal. Or did they mean to other countries and again big deal. 

Jeez it's not like we are handing the area to India that they are going so extreme. Its a simple merger.

This is all political bullshit. They are scared that a merger will wipe away their political influence and its the same story with those tribal elders. All of them want simply power and they will harm pakistan just for that. JUI-F has lost all credibility especially after their blatant support for terrorism and TTP. They will bow down to those that they bad mouth if they would just offer some semblance of power to diesel. 

PESHAWAR - In order to discuss plight of tribesmen and Fata’s merger with Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (KP), Jamaat-e-Islami (JI) will hold a grand ‘tribal jirga’ inviting politico-religious leadership and tribal elders on December 4.

Talking to The Nation on Saturday, JI Fata chief Haji Sardar Khan said that the scheduled tribal jirga would be held at Shahi Bagh in Peshawar. The jirga, he informed, had been convened to highlight tribal people’s difficulties, discuss the issue of Fata’s merger with the KP and abolishment of the black law FCR.

The JI, he said, was backing that tribal areas should be made part of the KP province immediately. The JI central Ameer Senator Sirajul Haq would head the tribal jirga, for which, all arrangements are fully underway.

Besides the political and religious parties leadership, tribal elders, elected tribal legislatures, lawyers, students, Ulemas, youth, retired bureaucrats and representatives from civil society would be formally invited to the event, he explained.

In the jirga, the participants would also shed light on proposed reforms package for tribal areas, development projects and problems being faced by tribal people since long, he said. Time had come to change Fata’s present status by bringing it into the mainstream politics, he said.

Tribesmen have been opposing the FCR, a black law from day one and this is the best opportunity in hand with the government to get tribesmen free from this inhuman law forthwith, he concluded.


http://nation.com.pk/national/20-Nov-2016/ji-to-hold-tribal-jirga-next-month

The question is can the govt take such a bold step and remove FCR and merge fata with kpk. Don't think N has it in them. 
_
@Well.wisher @Fawad Masīd @Spring Onion @pakistani342 @WAJsal


----------



## WAJsal

saiyan0321 said:


> LANDI KOTAL: The JUI-F Fata chapter has warned its activists and sympathisers will migrate to other parts of the country if the tribal region is merged with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.
> 
> Addressing a ‘peace conference’ in Jamrud, JUI-F Fata chief Mufti Abdul Shakoor Betani, general secretary Mufti Ejaz, MNA Jamaluddin and Kukikhel tribe elder Malak Faizullah Jan said having the status of a separate province for Fata was the constitutional right of the local residents and that the JUI-F won’t allow anyone to take a decision on it against the aspirations of tribesmen.
> 
> They said JUI-F chief Maulana Fazlur Rehman had rightly represented the Fata people’s aspirations by demanding the holding of a referendum on the future status of the region.
> 
> “We will prefer migrating from Fata to acceding to the KP-Fata merger,” MNA Jamaluddin said.
> 
> The lawmaker said KP faced financial mismanagement and therefore, it couldn’t take the additional burden of financing the militancy-hit tribal areas.
> 
> He said the federal government should ensure the honourable return of the remaining displaced placed Fata families and peace in the region.
> 
> *JUI-F leader says people sitting in Islamabad trying to impose own will on tribesmen*
> “Without peace and return of displaced families, no policy of the federal government will succeed in Fata as the local population has suffered a lot due to the decades long insurgency in the region,” said Mufti Abdul Shakoor Betani.
> 
> Referring to the demand for Hazara province, he asked why Fata should be merged with KP as some areas of the province demanded ‘secession’.
> 
> He said the people sitting in Islamabad were not fully aware of Fata customs and traditions and therefore, they were trying to impose own will on the people of the tribal region.
> 
> “If the federal government is so sincere with the people of Fata, it should immediately announce the complete repeal of the Frontier Crimes Regulation,” he said.
> 
> Similar views were expressed by speakers during a corner meeting of the Khyber Union, a political organisation from Bara, on Saturday.
> 
> Former environment minister Hameedullah Jan Afridi told participants that the people of Fata would neither agree to their region’s merger with KP nor would they accept any decision against their aspirations.
> 
> He said some element were trying to identify the FCR with centuries old tribal customs and traditions.
> 
> “No such comparison could be drawn between the FCR and tribal traditions. The FCR has always usurped the rights of tribal people, while local traditions have flourished in protecting and safeguarding their genuine rights,” he said.
> 
> Mr. Afridi said the people of Fata were united against the FCR but at the same time, they would not allow anyone to usurp their rights in the name of their region’s merger with KP.
> 
> Khyber Union patron-in-chief Bazaar Gul Afridi said the people of Fata favoured reforms in the century-old administrative system for the sake of speedy development and judicious governance instead of the prevailing corrupt political administrative system headed by an all-powerful political agent.
> 
> He said economic backwardness of Fata won’t end with its merger with KP as the province itself was relying heavily on the federal government for its financial needs.
> 
> Another KU activist Murad Saqi said the federal government should announce a comprehensive development package for Fata and ensure the immediate return of all displaced families before declaring the tribal region a province.
> 
> _Published in Dawn November 20th, 2016
> 
> http://www.dawn.com/news/1297441/migration-threatened-over-fata-kp-merger
> 
> 
> I will be blunt. I don't get the threat. You will migrate to other parts of the country. Big deal. Or did they mean to other countries and again big deal.
> 
> Jeez it's not like we are handing the area to India that they are going so extreme. Its a simple merger.
> 
> This is all political bullshit. They are scared that a merger will wipe away their political influence and its the same story with those tribal elders. All of them want simply power and they will harm pakistan just for that. JUI-F has lost all credibility especially after their blatant support for terrorism and TTP. They will bow down to those that they bad mouth if they would just offer some semblance of power to diesel.
> 
> PESHAWAR - In order to discuss plight of tribesmen and Fata’s merger with Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (KP), Jamaat-e-Islami (JI) will hold a grand ‘tribal jirga’ inviting politico-religious leadership and tribal elders on December 4.
> 
> Talking to The Nation on Saturday, JI Fata chief Haji Sardar Khan said that the scheduled tribal jirga would be held at Shahi Bagh in Peshawar. The jirga, he informed, had been convened to highlight tribal people’s difficulties, discuss the issue of Fata’s merger with the KP and abolishment of the black law FCR.
> 
> The JI, he said, was backing that tribal areas should be made part of the KP province immediately. The JI central Ameer Senator Sirajul Haq would head the tribal jirga, for which, all arrangements are fully underway.
> 
> Besides the political and religious parties leadership, tribal elders, elected tribal legislatures, lawyers, students, Ulemas, youth, retired bureaucrats and representatives from civil society would be formally invited to the event, he explained.
> 
> In the jirga, the participants would also shed light on proposed reforms package for tribal areas, development projects and problems being faced by tribal people since long, he said. Time had come to change Fata’s present status by bringing it into the mainstream politics, he said.
> 
> Tribesmen have been opposing the FCR, a black law from day one and this is the best opportunity in hand with the government to get tribesmen free from this inhuman law forthwith, he concluded.
> 
> 
> http://nation.com.pk/national/20-Nov-2016/ji-to-hold-tribal-jirga-next-month
> 
> The question is can the govt take such a bold step and remove FCR and merge fata with kpk. Don't think N has it in them.
> _
> @Well.wisher @Fawad Masīd @Spring Onion @pakistani342 @WAJsal


Funny thing is they are a part of government, why not threaten to breakaway from the government. This corrupt diesel and an insult to Mullahnah's and his party are only doing politics. He like others know PTI will win in those areas too once it's become a part of KPK. They would love to continue the same status FATA has. No love for the country or no will to resolve national issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

saiyan0321 said:


> He said economic backwardness of Fata won’t end with its merger with KP as the province itself was relying heavily on the federal government for its financial needs.


this is the only bold part,rest of the article and whatever this diesel is saying is just a political stunt to mislead and increase his vote bank in areas like FATA....end of FCR + bringing reforms + new provincial status will only uplift this area !! but at the same time there will be nationalists from the already Dead ANP to play Pakhtun card for dividing Pakhtuns, if govt want to merge it with KPK or want to give it a new province status then do it !! Not sure what will happen but Govt should take a decision and stand by it without further delays !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

*Reforms: Session of consultation held with FATA parliamentarians*

November 21, 2016
RECORDER REPORT
0 Comments


 

 







Fata Research Centre organized a Consultative session with Fata parliamentarians on the "Future of Governance Reforms in tribal areas".

The event was attended by the representatives of all major political parties of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and FATA including Afrasiab Khattak (ANP), Farahatullah Babar (PPP), Al-haj Shah Jee Gul Afridi, Sajid Turi, Mukhtar Bacha (NP), Sahibzada Haroon Rasheed (JI), Jamal-ud-Din (JUI-F), Akhunzada Chattan (PPP), Shehryar Afridi (PTI), Barrister Salman Afridi (PTI), Ajmal Wazir (PML-Q) along with the representatives from different research institutes. All the participants except Jamal-ud-Din of JUI-F welcomed the merger of FATA into Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and appreciated the endeavours of FRC in exploring public opinion and perception regarding FATA reforms.

While speaking on the occasion, Farahatullah Babar said that the merger of FATA into KP is the most feasible option; however, he criticised various aspects of Prime Minister's commission report on mainstreaming FATA including the provision of Riwaj Act and the distribution of development funds, allocated for FATA, through a bureaucratic office.

Afrasiab also favored the merger of FATA into KP on the basis of geographic and ethnic bonds. However, he said that merger should be materialized through the Parliament. He added that a census should be conducted prior to merger in order to ensure the proper representation of FATA in the provincial assembly.

"A special share in provincial cabinet should be allocated for FATA for at least 20 years to appease the people of FATA," stated Mr. Khattak. He also stressed upon the urgency of an empowered local government system in any future governance structure to be implemented in FATA.


*Copyright Business Recorder, 2016


http://www.brecorder.com/general-news/172/105136/

Majority of tribesmen want Fata-KP merger
November 21, 2016






PESHAWAR - Federal Minister for States and Frontier Regions (Safron) Abdul Qadir Baloch said on Sunday that local government elections in Fata would be held next year.

“To hold referendum on Fata’s future status, there is no room in the Constitution” he said this while talking to media after offering Fateha for the departed soul of Awami National Party’s leader Haji Adeel, who breathed his last the other day after protracted illness.

“We lost a senior politician, a gentleman and a true democratic person. Death of Haji Adeel has created a vacuum,” he said said. 

Fata Reforms Committee’s report had already been submitted to the prime minister. Any decision about status of tribal areas would be made as per the aspirations of tribal people, he explained.

In view of the recommendations, I would say that majority of the tribal people want Fata’s merger with Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (KP), he said. Senators and MNAs from tribal areas also back that tribal areas should be integrated with KP, he added.

He, however, said that a few political parties wanted referendum on Fata’s future status. Any decision about Fata would not be taken until taking all stakeholders on board, the Safron minister said. But, in the same breath, he informed that there is no room in the Constitution to hold referendum on this very important matter.

“On Fata, we will not take a step which may cause further division,” Baloch added.

“We are working on a 10-year Fata development programme, besides, about three per cent would also be given to Fata in the NFC award,” he added.

“Under which, Fata will get Rs110 billion annually,” he said adding that a body would be formed for utilising these huge funds on Fata’s development. Comparatively, Fata is 10 years back in development sphere from the rest of provinces, he said. To meet this gap, we first want its uplift on priority basis and later, gradually it would be merged with KP, the minister said.

I would say that we have best option other than to merge Fata with KP and majority of tribal people also have the same demand, he said. The process would be completed phase-wise, so, in the first phase, we want to hold local government elections in the tribal belt, he added.

Baloch said that local government polls would be held in Fata next year. He said that about three per cent of that Rs110 billion would be given to local government representatives. Moreover, the federal government was also taking step for the repatriation of internally displaced persons, he concluded.

This news was published in The Nation newspaper. Read complete newspaper of 21-Nov-2016 here.


You know its the same headline and its the same content but the date is different. Heck its the same politicians. What the hell is the problem here. *


----------



## saiyan0321

*Legislators demand early merger of FATA with KP*
** Sartaj says FATA reforms will be presented to cabinet for approval once consultation with all the stakeholders is complete*




 
By:


By Ijaz Kakakhel


22-Nov-16


*ISLAMABAD:* Advisor to the Prime Minister on Foreign Affairs Sartaj Aziz on Monday claimed that FATA Reform would be present to cabinet for approval once the parliamentarians completed a draft after consultation with the stakeholder for the second time. Winding up the discussion over the FATA Reforms, the Advisor said the government was committed for the development and welfare of the people of FATA. He said the committee on FATA Reforms, during its visit to every tribal agency, consulted all the stakeholders including tribal elders and members of civil society.

He said majority of the people supported FATA's integration into Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa. However, there was a suggestion to reduce the transition period for complete merger of the tribal areas from five years and the committee would further discuss the matter. Aziz said rehabilitation of Temporarily Dislocated Persons (TDPs) and reconstruction of infrastructure, houses and shops had been recommended before the merger of FATA. He said initiating a major program of socio-economic development and capacity building of FC was pre-requisites for the integration.

He said Tribal Areas Riwaj Act would be introduced while mainstreaming of the FATA enabling residents of the area to opt any system of their choice for the settlements of disputes and issues. Efforts were also made to complete all arrangements before generation election in 2018.

Earlier, taking part in the debate, Shahabuddin said reforms should expeditiously be approved for the betterment of the people of tribal areas. He regretted that some people for their personal gains opposed the FATA reforms. He demanded the government to make arrangements for earlier holding local bodies' election in tribal areas.

JI Legislator Sahibzada Tariqullah said FATA should be merged into a Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa before the general elections of 2018. He said status of Provincially Administered Tribal Areas should also be made clear after FATA's merger into KP. Muhammad Jamaluddin said FATA should be given provincial status instead of merging it into KP. Shah Jee Gul Afridi said tribal areas merger into Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa would certainly bring progress, development prosperity to the area.

He said FATA should be given representation in KP Assembly as a result of next general elections. The FATA was not included in mainstream, which had created bad image of FATA across the country as well as internationally in relation to militancy. If the government unable to provide education, health and other basic facilities of life then the people of those areas would produce militants instead of good Pakistanis.


http://dailytimes.com.pk/pakistan/22-Nov-16/legislators-demand-early-merger-of-fata-with-kp


----------



## saiyan0321

*Sartaj proposes 2018 election in FATA as well*
By Webmaster -
November 22, 2016
0
61




Islamabad—Advisor to the Prime Minister on Foreign Affairs Sartaj Aziz on Monday said people from Federally Administered Tribal Areas should be provided opportunity to elect representatives for provincial assembly in the general election 2018.
Winding up discussion on FATA reforms, the Advisor said, the members have more or less agreed to merger of tribal agencies into Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province but there is the issue of time span, or limit of transition period.
‘Therefore, if FATA are not given representation in provincial assembly in the election 2018, the matter will be delayed for another five years,’ he stated.
He said the FATA issue has been lingering over decades and now people, Mishrans and politicians from FATA have agreed with majority to merger of tribal areas into KP. ‘We faced numerous technical, legal and constitutional problems in finalizing this report. But, it is appreciable that majority of people have agreed with this report.’
The Advisor also mentioned to problems like internally displaced persons (IDPs) settlement, reconstruction and infrastructure development to bring FATA at par with other areas of KP province.
For the purpose, he proposed to enhance present allocations for FATA from Rs 20 billion to three percent of divisible pool that makes Rs 90 billion. ‘With this allocation, uplift work can be continued till the merger is made.’
He also proposed local government system in FATA, recruiting 20,000 more levies, linking FATA areas with high court and Supreme Court and building infrastructure.
The Advisor also informed the House that a provision of Riwaj Law had also been introduced in reforms as those people who want to resolve their disputes through Jirga instead of courts system, can also avail from this provision.
He said work has been started on putting in place local government system in FATA as he informed that recommendations of the committee and those presented by the members would be presented before the Cabinet for approval within two weeks, or so and then before the Parliament for legislation.
Sartaj Aziz said it is priority of the government to bring FATA people at par with settled areas and provide them better education, health and development facilities.—APP

http://pakobserver.net/sartaj-proposes-2018-election-in-fata-as-well/


Now we are getting somewhere. He hit the nail on the head here that FATA should have the capacity to chose members of the provincial assembly in the 2018 general elections. They should get their say in the provincial assembly as well as national assembly. 

Hopefully they make it happen. It would also shut up Mr. Meri bhi shadi kara do aka diesel

@WAJsal @Zibago @Well.wisher @Khan_21 @Khan_patriot

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

LANDI KOTAL: The participants of a group discussion have strongly opposed holding referendum on future status of Fata and warned against delay in merger of tribal areas with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

The event was organised at the local press club by Fata Research Centre as part of its survey report on the recommendations of Fata Reforms Commission presented to the federal government for approval.

Activists of almost all the mainstream political parties expressed their views on the occasion. Except the workers of JUI-F, almost all demanded merger of Fata with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa without any further delay.

They said that apart from the political parties and their activists in tribal areas, local ulemas, students and even women favoured immediate repeal of Frontier Crimes Regulation and extension of all the regular laws of the country to the tribal areas.

Jamaat-i-Islami leader Muqtadir Shah, PTI leader Abdur Raziq, PML-N leader Israr Khan, ANP representative Zarullah Shinwari, JUI-F leader Maulana Rehmatullah, student leader Aamir Afridi and some members of the civil society organisations participated in the daylong group discussion.

Malak Nadeem Afridi, a local elder, lauded Fata parliamentarians for supporting reforms in the century-old administrative and judicial system in tribal areas. He said that for the first time in the history of the country independent MNAs presented a bill in National Assembly to support reforms in the existing system.

JI leader Muqtadir Shah and PTI leader Abdur Raziq said that there was no need of a referendum for ascertaining the future status of Fata as almost all the elected parliamentarians supported the reforms package and merger of Fata with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

They termed the opponents of merger as opportunists and said that nobody would be allowed to deceive the people of Fata in the name of referendum and safeguarding the so-called tribal customs and traditions.

Presenting his party dissenting opinion on the merger plan, JUI-F leader Maulana Rehmatullah said that although his party was in favour of repeal of FCR yet it wanted all the people of Fata to give their opinion about future status of the region through a referendum.

“Our party is a major political force in Fata and no one can overrule our opinion and suggestions,” he said.

DRIVE: The Khyber Agency political administration has made elaborate security arrangements for the seven-day special anti-polio vaccination campaign in all the three tehsils of the agency.

Officials said that hundreds of personnel of Frontier Corps, Khasadar and Levies would be deployed in sensitive localities alongside providing security to 750 mobile and 200 supervisory teams throughout Khyber Agency during the campaign.

Local administration has also imposed a ban on pillion riding during the campaign and increased patrolling of the law enforcing agencies personnel. The ban on pillion riding was imposed after armed men riding a motor cycle killed a health worker in Jamrud during the previous vaccination campaign.

Special arrangements have also been made at Torkham border to administer anti-polio drops to all the Afghan children going back to their country.

Officials said that a total of 220,000 children under the age of five would be vaccinated during the campaign.

_Published in Dawn, November 24th, 2016


http://www.dawn.com/news/1298335/khyber-political-workers-oppose-referendum-on-future-of-fata
_


----------



## SBD-3

Quite a diversity on merger issue going on, 16 tribes of FR Kohat Adam Khel oppose merger with KP. Saying we have nothing against merge in KP but PM should honor promises done with us for amendments in 40 FCR.


----------



## saiyan0321

PESHAWAR: A group of tribal elders, including representatives of Khyber Union, a welfare body, and Fata Grand Alliance on Friday strongly opposed the merger of Fata with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province.

Speaking at a joint news conference at Peshawar Press Club, former MNA Hameedullah Jan Afridi, who heads the alliance, urged the federal government to give Fata the status of a separate province instead of merging it with KP. He demanded of the government to conduct local government elections in Fata and announce development package for the tribal belt.

He was accompanied by tribal elders, including Bazar Gul, president of Khyber Union, Murad Saqi, its chief organiser, and office-bearers of the alliance.

Mr Afridi also asked the Fata Reforms Committee Chairman Sartaj Aziz to seek apology from tribesmen for what he said labeling them as ‘rebellious’, insisting that the tribal people were neither rebels nor security risk for the country, but were peace-loving and patriotic people.

Hameedullah Afridi said the KP province was already economically weak and could not bear the burden of 10 million tribals.

Arguing in favour of a separate provincial status for Fata, he said fate of the tribal areas should be decided through a referendum. He claimed that hardly 25 per cent tribal people favored their region’s merger with KP.

The former lawmaker said they wanted the complete abolishment of Frontier Crime Regulation (FCR) as well as all the powers of political agents, and establishment of an independent elected council.

“For provision of speedy justice to tribal people, Fata courts or Fata jirga courts should be formed in consultation with the autonomous and independent elected council,” he maintained, and added that all the disputes and cases of tribesmen should be resolved under tribal customs.

_Published in Dawn November 26th, 2016

http://www.dawn.com/news/1298777/economically-weak-kp-cannot-bear-burden-of-fata


We are back to square one. The tribal elders ( some of them) don't want a merger bcz it will diminish their power and its the same thing as fazlu. The politicians, the students, the lawyers and the intelligentsia of fata wants a merger. If KPK is also willing for a merger and says it can handle it and the federal is willing to back it up then why not? _


----------



## saiyan0321

PESHAWAR: Speakers at a seminar on Tuesday urged the federal government to abolish the centauries-old Frontier Crimes Regulation (FCR) and merge the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (Fata) into Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

The demands were made during a day-long seminar held at the Peshawar Press Club. The Jamaat-e-Islami (JI) Fata Youth Wing had organised the seminar titled ‘Youth Against FCR.’

JI Fata chief Sardar Khan, general secretary Muhammad Rafique, JI Fata Youth Wing chief Shah Jehan Afridi and a large number of youth attended the event. The speakers said the world had changed and awareness created among the people about their rights but lamented that a draconian law FCR was still enforced in Fata.

They said the people around the globe turned to democracy but the tribespeople in Pakistan were being denied their rights for centuries. The British-era law benefited only a handful of people while the majority of the tribespeople were deprived of their basic human rights, he added.

They said Fata was ignored in terms of development work and suppressed by FCR.The speakers added that the merger of Fata into Khyber Pakhtunkhwa would address the sense of deprivation of the tribespeople and bring tribal areas into the mainstream.

They endorsed the recommendations of the Fata Reforms Committee formed by Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif to propose reforms for Fata and demanded merger of tribal areas with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa before the 2018 general election.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/168756-Fata-youth-demand-merger-with-KP

Federal you have one year to not botch this up and actually claim of doing something big for this country ( you know not the unfair taking credit of nuclear program). 

To put a true end to British constructs in pakistan. Destroy the FCR


----------



## saiyan0321

PESHAWAR: A consultative meeting on the future of tribal areas ended in a brawl between anti- and pro-reform tribal elders and their supporters.

The grand jirga, called by the Ministry of States and Frontier Regions (SAFRON), was set to screen a documentary on the future of Fata, officials told _The Express Tribune_. But the programme ended before its formal start.

The scuffle was so intense that security staff evacuated the governor, who is also Fata’s chief executive, and the K-P Assembly Speaker Asad Qaisar.

The scuffle was sparked by the provocative comments made by Khan Marjan, a tribal chief from the North Waziristan Agency.

Terming the members of the reforms committee traitors, he stated that tribal areas had been destroyed and Fata’s public representatives in the National Assembly were unaware of ground realities.






“Whatever you (the committee) have written in the report is nothing short of an insult to the tribesmen,” were Marjan’s last words, after which the hall reverberated with full-throated anti-FCR slogans.

Governor K-P Iqbal Zafar Jaghra was evacuated after tribesmen favouring Frontier Crime Regulations (FCR) intimidated participants of the grand jirga.

A shouting match ensued between supporters and detractors of FCR and soon tribesmen raising slogans of ‘Go MNAs Go’ and ‘Go FCR Go’ entered into a physical punch-up.

Meanwhile, MNAs from Fata were angry over the federal government and Fata secretariat’s attitude, insisting that both had persistently obstructed reforms in Fata.

They contended that there was no need for holding the grand jirga since the bill was already in the Senate.

“These are just people with hidden agendas and they do not want any reforms in Fata,” PML-N’s MNA Shahabuddin Khan told journalists.

They also accused the governor, who is a PML-N stalwart, of using the Fata Secretariat to serve his vested interests.

A senior Fata Secretariat official said that initially, only five elders from each tribal agency were to be called for the Jirga, but the programme was apparently changed on the instructions of someone up top.

All political agents were instructed to bring at least 25 people with them, he said.

“The message was conveyed after Friday prayers … We did not even have two hours to inform relevant people.”

MNA Shahji Gul from Khyber Agency said that disrupting the function was an enemy ruse.

Interestingly, bureaucrats working in the Fata secretariat enjoyed tea and refreshment despite the commotion, but lawmakers sat outside the main hall.

The lawmakers from Fata argued that the governor sought to practically restrict the effectiveness of the committee’s report.

_Published in The Express Tribune, December 3rd, 2016.

http://tribune.com.pk/story/1251984/provocative-comments-grand-jirga-fata-reforms-ends-brawl/

The elders don't want to lose powers but many elders are with the reforms but quite a few are against reforms. 
_


----------



## saiyan0321

PESHAWAR: A tribal jirga called by the Jamaat-e-Islami (JI) on Sunday asked the federal government to abolish the Frontier Crimes Regulation (FCR) and merge Fata into Khyber Pakhtunkhwa within two months or else they would march on Islamabad.

The JI had convened the jirga to discuss the process of bringing reforms in Fata. Speaking on the occasion, JI chief Senator Sirajul Haq said the FCR was imposed on the tribespeople by the British Raj so it must be abolished to provide relief to the people. He sought the abolition of the FCR and merger of Fata with KP.Sirajul Haq said that if Fata reforms were not implemented within two months, his party would march on Islamabad.

He added that the people of Fata had always sacrificed for the country, but the rulers were least bothered to mitigate their sufferings. "The tribesmen are patriotic people, but they were never given their due rights.

They have been suffering due to militancy and lawlessness for 15 years," he said.Sirajul Haq said that Fata was ignored as no tangible development work was carried out there. He added that the merger of Fata with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa would help remove the sense of deprivation among the tribespeople and bring tribal areas into the mainstream.

JI leaders Mushtaq Ahmad Khan, Zarnoor Afridi, Haroonur Rashid and others also addressed the gathering. A unanimous resolution adopted by the jirga demanded the abolition of the Frontier Crimes Regulation, merger of Fata with KP, carrying out census in all tribal areas, increasing share of Fata in the National Finance Commission from 3 to 6 percent, announcing compensation for terror victims and holding general election on the pattern of other provinces.

https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/169868-Jirga-urges-Centre-to-abolish-FCR-merge-Fata-with-KP

LANDI KOTAL: A referendum should be held for a decision on the future of Fata, tribal elders agreed at a grand Jirga held at Baghe Naran here on Sunday.

“We will never accept the views of a few on the majority … We have always called for amending the existing law, the Frontier Crimes Regulation (FCR) and never its revocation,” Malik Nasirullah said.

“Our people are still displaced because of the ongoing military operation … We urge the federal government to pay compensation to people who suffered as a result of the operations … The system should be changed with the consent of tribal elders and people,” he said.

Criticising prime minister’s adviser Sartaj Aziz for submitting “an unjust report” on Fata reforms, *Malik Marjan said that if FCR was abolished, the Jirga system in Fata would come to an end.*

_Published in The Express Tribune, December 5th, 2016.

http://tribune.com.pk/story/1253637/__trashed-134/

Gentlemen here are the FCR supporters. The waders, the jagirdars, the sardars and the elders have all abused their powers to accumulate their own wealth and have left the people dry and weak. Its time to end their madness. 
_
@WAJsal @Fawad Masīd @Well.wisher @Zibago

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

SAFRON Minister Abdul Qadir Baloch on Thursday said that a report on FATA reforms, 2016, is expected to be presented in next meeting of the Federal Cabinet for approval.

Addressing a press conference here, Qadir Baloch said that the FATA Reforms Committee Chairperson was Advisor to Prime Minister on Foreign Affairs Sartaj Aziz while its members were Minister for SAFRON Abdul Qadir Baloch, Minister for Law & Justice Zahid Hamid, National Security Adviser Lt-Gen (retd) Nasser Khan Janjua, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa governor (KPK) and SAFRON secretary.

The report has already been presented to Prime Minister Office and discussed in a meeting of National Action Plan where it was agreed to make its finding public to further debate and develop national consensus.

He said the total population in FATA was around 7 to 8 million and comprised the agencies of Bajaur, Mohmand, Khyber, Orakzai, Kurram, North Waziristan and South Waziristan, besides the Frontier Regions of Peshawar, Kohat, Bannu, Lakki, Tank and DI Khan. Qadir Baloch said that the region faced the highest rate of poverty and lowest development indicators.

He said the sessions of the Senate and National Assembly also held a debate and suggestions from all stakeholders were incorporated to make recommendations more effective.

The minister said the committee pointed out that the consultation process brought forward four options of transformation of FATA which included maintaining of status-quo with minor changes; or granting special status to FATA like Gilgit-Baltistan; creating a separate province for FATA, or integrating FATA into KPK province. Integrating FATA into KPK made more sense keeping in view close horizontal linkages of agencies and FRs with adjacent KPK districts.

These trade and economic links were also reinforced by social and cultural consanguinity with FATA tribes, the committee recommendations said.

Abdul Qadir Baloch said that the FATA Reforms Committee also favoured repealing the existing Frontier Crimes Regulation (FCR) with new “Tribal Areas Rewaj Act” and the Jirga system. He said during the consultations, all the stakeholders expressed unanimity on ‘Rewaj Act’, terming it a part of their age-old tradition.

He said the provisions relating to collective responsibility in the FCR would be omitted in the new act, thereby making an individual responsible for his own acts.

The Jirga system would remain prevalent in criminal and civil disputes, while it was also proposed to codify the “Rewaj” in each agency.

_He said the FATA reforms only be meaningful if the Temporarily Displaced Persons (TDPs) return home and be assisted to reconstruct their property damaged during the operations, besides other infrastructure, adding that majority of TDPs have returned to their homes. The minister said the committee recognized that if appropriate reforms were not introduced early, the advantages obtained from the Zarb-e-Azb operation would be lost._

Well at least they are aware of the needs of the hour and how the success of the operation rests on the shoulders of politicians. 

http://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/blo...-be-presented-in-cabinets-next-meeting-qadir/



But the elders will not surrender power so easily. They will make things harder. 


SHABQADAR: With the federal government set to present the proposed Fata reforms to the cabinet for approval, elders and a few lawmakers from the tribal areas seemed to be divided over the course that best serves the interests of the area.

The Fata Reforms Committee formed by Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif and headed by Adviser to PM Sartaj Aziz had proposed a set of ‘parallel and concurrent’ political, administrative, judicial and security reforms to prepare the Federally-Administered Tribal Areas for a merger into Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.

However, some are fiercely opposed to the idea of a merger. Those following this line of action held Jirgas in Mohmand and Bajaur tribal areas on Thursday.

Utman Khel and Tarkani tribesmen attended the tribal Jirga at Khar in Bajaur tribal area while elders in Mohmand held the Jirga at the press club in Ghalanai.

Later, the two Jirgas issued a set of identical demands, including imposition of Shariat in Fata, opposed the merger option and any changes to their ‘riwaj’, demanded an inquiry into the brawl that took place at a recent seminar on Fata, and asked K-P governor to take notice of how tribal elders are treated in Peshawar.

A large number of tribesmen from Tarkani and Utman Khel attended the Jirga, which was addressed by tribal elders, including Malak Abdul Nasir Khan, Malak Hifzurrehman, Malak Abdul Aziz, Malak Sultan Zeb. The elders were angry over a brawl at a seminar held in Peshawar last week where, according to them, they were “insulted” by a few parliamentarians and their ‘cronies’.

Demanding an inquiry into the incident, they asked the K-P governor to take notice of ‘insults’ hurled at the tribal elders at the seminar. They also showed their concern over “propaganda” being mounted against tribal elders and political administrations and said: “They are ready for accountability over corruption allegations.”

They also called for across-the-board accountability. “The government should investigate corruption allegations in schemes being initiated by lawmakers as well.”

They also opposed the idea of merging Fata into K-P and demanded imposition of Shariat in Fata “instead of the proposed reforms”. They also demanded impeachment of those elected representatives who have acted against the “will of tribesmen”.

_Published in The Express Tribune, December 9th, 2016.

http://tribune.com.pk/story/1258075/mohmand-bajaur-jirgas-oppose-fata-k-p-merger/

These were the same elders that supported TTP when they gained power in FATA. They all care only about their own power and the moment they see that power being lost or being divulged to the common they start this. Its the same with the Jagirdars, sardars and waderas. _

@WAJsal @Fawad Masīd @Khan_21 @pakistani342 @Well.wisher

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kabira

saiyan0321 said:


> A large number of tribesmen from Tarkani and Utman Khel attended the Jirga, which was addressed by tribal elders, including Malak Abdul Nasir Khan, Malak Hifzurrehman, Malak Abdul Aziz, Malak Sultan Zeb. The elders were angry over a brawl at a seminar held in Peshawar last week where, according to them, they were “insulted” by a few parliamentarians and their ‘cronies’.



I have a feeling Peshawaris MNA are taking FATA people by granted. Lets be honest if given option then there will be 10 new provinces in Pakistan. People and leaders of their own region will always want more power for themselves and control of share in resources or so called NPC award.

I don't know how they expect FATA to merge by throwing insults?


----------



## saiyan0321

PESHAWAR: All Fata Political Parties Alliance has rejected the proposal for holding a referendum on merger of Fata with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and urged the government to announce the merger immediately to bring tribal regions into the mainstream.

The demand was raised at a seminar held by the alliance at the Peshawar Press Club on Tuesday. Awami National Party leader Nisar Mohmand, Jamaat-i-Islami Fata chief Sardar Khan, PTI leader Iqbal Mohammad Afridi, PPP’s Jehanraiz Khan, JI activist Zarnoor Afridi, Pakhtunkhwa Olasi Tehreek leader Dr Said Alam Mehsud, Shahid Shah and members of civil society organisations shared their views on this occasion.

Through a joint communiqué the participants expressed dissociation from a peace conference, sponsored by Jamiat Ulema-i-Islam-Fazl, regarding future of Fata in Peshawar on Dec 18, and asked the government to immediately announce merger of Fata with KP.

The participants also demanded announcement of a comprehensive financial package for rehabilitation and reconstruction of the damaged infrastructure in Fata. They also stressed the need for holding population census and local bodies elections in the tribal areas.

*All Fata Political Parties Alliance announces boycott of JUI-F conference*
The speakers called for abolition of the Frontier Crime Regulation. They lauded the endorsement of constitutional amendment bill moved by the Fata parliamentarians and called upon the government to immediately implement the recommendations of the Fata reforms committee to mitigate sufferings of the people.

They alleged that the development funds meant for uplift of tribal people were being embezzled. They urged the government to announce Rs100 billion package for Fata and declare it as tax-free zone to revive the trade and commercial activities in tribal regions.

Nisar Mohmand read out the jirga’s declaration and said that the alliance had disowned the JUI-F’s peace conference scheduled for Dec 18, and decided to hold protest rallies and demonstrations across Fata on the same day.

He alleged that the JUI-F’s event was based on anti-Fata agenda. He warned that if any political party created hurdles to the Fata-KP merger they would collectively opposed it.

Sardar Khan said that tribal people had been kept deprived of all fundamental rights due to FCR and some political figures were trying to create hurdles to repeal this law. He said that they would continue efforts for abolition of this black law.

He said that Fata was ignored in the NFC award though it was the fifth entity of the country.

Mr Mehsud said that Fata people had faced many hardships during the past about one decade, but the government was least bothered to mitigate their miseries.

Other speakers demanded a comprehensive relief package for rehabilitation of the damaged infrastructure in Fata, holding of census and LG elections and representation in the provincial assembly for Fata people.

_Published in Dawn December 14th, 2016

http://www.dawn.com/news/1302247/govt-urged-to-announce-fata-kp-merger

Now here is what's going on. The grand jirga of tribal elders happened a few days ago where they said no to merger. There were some tribal elders who very openly supported the FCR. 

At the same time we have the shaukat Aziz issue. A political and tribal elder gathering was happening where some tribal elders said no to merger while some supported the merger and the student president of FATA stood up and shouted down with FCR which led to fist fights. It was a complete sham. The administration of fata arrested shaukat Aziz on the complaint of the tribal elder. 

This is the writ of the elder, the sardar, the wadera and the jagirdar. The merger is the only option lest we leave fata to the whims of cruel elders and terror loving moulvis like JUIF

PESHAWAR: Members of Fata Students Organisation (FSO) protested on Sunday against the arrest of the association’s president Shaukat Aziz and demanded his immediate release.

The protesters holding placards chanted slogans against Deputy Commissioner Peshawar Riaz Khan Mehsood and Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) -led provincial government.

Talking to The Express Tribune, association’s senior adviser Halim Orakzai claimed Afzal was arrested for chanting slogans against Frontier Crimes Regulation (FCR) in Federally Administered Tribal Areas (Fata) at a function in Peshawar.

*FATA student leader held for ‘protesting against FCR’*

He also accused Peshawar’s deputy commissioner for making arrangements with the political administration to illegally detain Afzal, saying they were being benefited by the regulation.

General public is getting harassed because of it, he added. Orakzai vowed that the campaign against FCR will continue till its abolition and release of the student leader.

http://tribune.com.pk/story/1260322/protesters-demand-release-fata-student-arrested-fcr/

@WAJsal @Well.wisher @Sandman @Fawad Masīd @pakistani342 _


In December the merger will be placed to be approved by the NA and senate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Assembly passed unanimous resolutions in favour of the merger of the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA) in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) and no objection certificate (NOC) for the foreign delegations visiting the province.

The session was chaired by Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Assembly Speaker Asad Qaiser on Wednesday.

The first resolution was presented by Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) member Dr Haider Ali as the resolution was signed by MPA Sikander Khan Sherpao, Muhammad Ali Shah Bacha and Sardar Aurangzeb Nalota from Pakistan Muslim League Nawaz (PML-N).

The resolution demanded the federal government to merge FATA into KP and gives all the resources and other facilities to the FATA people.

Senior Minister Sikander Sherpao of Qaumi Watan Party (QWP) said that the time has come that we give all rights to the FATA people, adding that FATA people were living with Frontier Crime Regulation (FCR) law and the other Pakistanis were living in other laws.

He further added that this is 21st century and we should give all the rights to the FATA people which were available to other citizen of the country, adding that already the federal government has conducted survey and went to all agencies of FATA and take the views of Fata people for emerged in KP as all of them were agreed.

He informed that if FATA were emerged in KP then this would be a second big province of the country and then all the stakeholders will recognize the mandate of the assembly and its people.

Mufti Janan from Jamiat Ulama-e-Islam- Fazal (JUI-F) said that their party was not in favor of the merger of FATA in KP as the province had no power and capability that it will also raise voice for the FATA people.

"Our party has observations as the federal committee not went to the common people of FATA as they wants not to be emerged in FATA but wants a separate province where all the facilities were provided to them", Mufti added.

Another resolution was also presented by Dr. Haider Ali of PTI and said that yesterday this assembly passed the resolution that no NOC for the foreign delegates who visiting to KP but again the federal government not allowed the British High Commission delegation and demanded NOC for visiting to KP.

While wearing black ribbon from his hand he said that today all the members of provincial assembly wore this black ribbon from their hands to criticized the federal government decision.

He added that peace prevail in KP and now the investors wants to came to KP and invest here but the federal government playing tactics and discouraging the foreign investors to divert investment from KP to Punjab.

Mufti Fazli Ghafoor of JUI (F) said and criticized the provincial government that they spend more than three years in sit-inn protest and waste the time of the people of KP, adding that PTI government failed to depend the rights of KP people. He further said and asked that why in Council of Common Interest (CCI) meeting the KP Chief Minister and Finance Minister not highlighting these issues and why not they boycotted to fight for the people of KP.

He added that the CM KP and all the Ministers were not attending the assembly session, adding that the KP people give them vote that they can fight for their rights but the CM and the ministers were not sincere with the mandate of the KP people.


http://dailytimes.com.pk/khyber-pakhtunkhwa/15-Dec-16/kp-assembly-for-merger-of-fata-with-kp


----------



## saiyan0321

Oped
National
World
Sports
Business
Entertainment
Weird
Health
Sci-tech
Magazine











*Cabinet decides to postpone Fata reforms process*
Home / Today's Paper / Top Story / Cabinet decides to postpone Fata reforms process
By Muhammad Saleh Zaafir
December 16, 2016
Print : Top Story
0
0





ISLAMABAD: The federal cabinet meeting on Thursday discussed the Fata Reforms Committee report in detail and deferred it for a few days.

The government has also decided to engage all the political parties represented in parliament, including the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) and Pakistan People’s Party (PPP), on important and sensitive national issues for smooth sailing and orderly business of the administration. The policy to enter into clash with the opposition on any subject wouldn’t be followed since it could be counterproductive for the trends of faster pace of development and progress of the country.

The decision was taken in the course of informal political discussion of the federal cabinet that continued for three quarters of an hour on Thursday after disposing the major agenda item of the cabinet meeting. It was chaired by Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif who spent a hectic day regarding his official engagements in the day. The meeting of the federal cabinet took place in the Prime Minister’s Office.

The federal ministers and state ministers were present in the consultations while all government officials and non-members of the cabinet were asked to leave the cabinet room of the PMO.

Highly-placed sources told The News that the members of the federal cabinet also discussed the return of the PTI in the National Assembly in the wake of its poor performance in the Supreme Court regarding its petition on the Panama Papers.

Federal ministers Chaudhry Nisar Ali Khan, Rana Tanveer Hussain, Zahid Hamid, Dr Tariq Fazal Chaudhry, Senator Ishaq Dar, Khawaja Saad Rafique, Ahsan Iqbal and Special Assistant to the PM for Political Affairs Dr Syed Asif Saeed Kirmani took part in the discussion. The cabinet members also discussed the rumpus created by the PTI members in the National Assembly a day earlier, the sources said.

Earlier, in the cabinet regular meeting, the government decided to hold further consultations on FATA reforms package. Later, briefing the media persons along with Minister of State for Information Marriyum Aurangzeb, Minister for States and Frontier Regions (Safron) Abdul Qadir Baloch said the FATA Reforms Committee headed by Adviser on Foreign Affairs Sartaj Aziz will contact Jamiat Ulema-e Islam-Fazl (JUI-F) and Pakhtunkhwa Milli Awami Party (PkMAP) to address their concerns on the reforms package.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif appreciated the FATA Reforms Committee for formulating a comprehensive package for the tribal people. He, however, said that since it is an important initiative, therefore, all the relevant stakeholders will be taken on board before the finalisation of the report. 

Abdul Qadir Baloch said the reforms package envisages a phased merger of Fata into Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. He said all the Fata parliamentarians as well as majority of people in the tribal areas support the idea of merger.

He said the package also proposes a 10-year development plan for Fata in order to bring these areas at par with KP. He said funds for the development plan are proposed to be arranged from the federal divisible pool. He said as the matter will affect the provinces, therefore, it will be discussed with the provinces in the upcoming meeting of Council of Common Interests. 

The minister said that the reforms package was prepared after all inclusive talks with different segments of tribal people. For this purpose, he said, the committee held 16 jirgas. He said though in principle the JUI-F and PkMAP are not opposed to the package but they have certain reservations which will be removed through talks.

Abdul Qadir Baloch said the tribal people are patriotic Pakistanis and they deserve the rights enjoyed by any other common Pakistanis. In her remarks, Marriyum Aurangzeb said Fata reforms have been topic of discussion in the past also but nobody gave it the final shape. She said credit goes to the present government that it has reached the stage to give final shape to the recommendations after completing the consultation process. She said it is a defining moment in the lives of tribal people and the day is not far when they will see implementation of the reforms package.

The sources said that the discussion on Fata reforms was prolonged and the federal cabinet couldn’t take up other items on the agenda for the day. They have been deferred for next sitting of the cabinet.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/172270-Cabinet-decides-to-postpone-Fata-reforms-process



*Cabinet for removing JUI-F, PkMAP reservations on Fata reforms*
December 16, 2016






ISLAMABAD - The government on Thursday decided to hold further consultations on the Federally Administrated Tribal Areas (Fata) reforms package to evolve consensus before its implementation.

The decision was taken at a meeting of the federal cabinet held here with Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif in the chair.

Coalition partners, Jamiat Ulema-e-Islam (JUI-Fazl) and Pakhtunkhwa Milli Awami Party (PkMAP) had reservations over the package finalised by the government.

Earlier, Adviser on Foreign Affairs Sartaj Aziz, who heads the committee on reforms package, had tabled the final report before the parliament. The committee recommended merger of the Fata into the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province.

Aziz had held meetings with the stakeholders before finalising the recommendations.

The cabinet meeting considered the 23-point agenda including report of the Fata Reforms Committee.

Other items on its agenda included setting up of a permanent secretariat of the Council of Common Interests, repatriation and management policy for Afghan refugees, Iran-Pakistan Gas Pipeline Project, and consideration of draft agreements and memoranda of understanding with several friendly countries.

Briefing journalists after the cabinet meeting, Federal Minister for States and Frontier Regions Abdul Qadir Baloch and Minister of State for Information Marriyum Aurangzeb said that the government had decided to satisfy the JUI-F and the PkMAP before starting the implementation process.

“The government has decided to hold further consultations on the package. There have been some reservations and we want to resolve those,” Baloch said.

He said the government did not want to impose its decisions on the people of the Fata. “We can take time for implementation. We are in no hurry. Once we have evolved consensus, we will go for the implementation,” Baloch said.

The minister said Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif appreciated the Fata Reforms Committee for “formulating a comprehensive package for the tribal people.”

But the prime minister said that it was important to hold consultations with the stakeholders who had reservations.

“The package would be finalised once everybody is happy with it. There is need to listen to all,” he quoted the prime minister as saying.

Baloch said the Fata Reforms Package recommended phase-wise merger of the tribal belt in the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province.

He said parliamentarians from Fata and majority of the people living in the tribal areas had supported the move to merge the belt into the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province.

“The government is still continuing consultations despite a majority decision,” Baloch said.

He said a 10-year development plan for the Fata was included in the reforms package to bring those areas at par with the KP.

The minister said the funds for the proposed development plan would be arranged from the federal divisible pool.

“There will be a meeting of the Council of Common Interests tomorrow (December 16) for discussion. This decision will affect the provinces, so they must be taken onboard,” he added. Baloch said the government engaged all the stakeholders in the discussions over the Fata reforms package.

He recalled that the committee held 16 tribal assemblies over the package. “The differences of the JUI-F and the PkMAP are not serious. They have different points of view on some points, which will be addressed,” Baloch said.

He said the government wanted to give equal rights to the people living in the tribal areas. “We want them to enjoy their rights as Pakistanis. They are patriotic Pakistanis and deserve their rights,” Baloch said.

Marriyum Aurangzeb said that in the past the Fata reforms package had been a topic of discussion but nobody could give it a final shape.

“Our government can take credit that we took it to a final stage and are nearing its implementation. It is a big decision for the people living in the tribal areas and we want to satisfy all the stakeholders,” she maintained.

Aurangzeb said that the implementation process was not that far away.

“We are almost there. The implementation process will begin soon,” she claimed


http://nation.com.pk/national/16-De...ving-jui-f-pkmap-reservations-on-fata-reforms

Lo credit bad mai laina chawalo pehlay reform tu pass karo!! 

@Fawad Masīd @Zibago @WAJsal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

KHAR: Jamiat Ulema-i-Islam-F leaders on Saturday pledged to continue making efforts to replace the current governance system in the tribal areas with Islamic laws.

They made the announcement while addressing a public meeting here that was attended by people and party workers in large numbers.

Senior JUI leaders, including its Bajaur emir Maulana Abdur Rasheed, Haji Said Badshah and Ahmed Zeb Khan Advocate addressed the meeting and highlighted the party policy on the future governance system in Fata.

Explaining party stance on the proposed reforms in the tribal areas, the JUI leaders said the party was neither against the reforms and nor it supported the current colonial governance system in the region, but wanted that any change in the tribal areas should be introduced as per the wishes of people.

The JUI vowed that implementation of Islamic laws in the tribal areas was their priority as majority of people wanted such laws.

They believed that replacing FCR with country’s regular laws would not overcome the problems of tribesmen.

They also rejected the impression that merger of Fata with KP would boost the socioeconomic condition of tribesmen, vowing the JUI would continue struggle to make Fata a separate province.

On the occasion, hundreds of people, including tribal elders and workers of political parties announced to join the JUI.

SHOPS GUTTED: Two shops and a vehicle were burnt in a fire that broke out in Inayat Kallay Bazaar on Friday night, residents and local administration officials said.

They said the fire was caused by an electric short-circuit in a market situated along the bypass road, adding the gutted shops were selling automobile spare parts. A car parked inside in a shop was also destroyed in the incident.

Local people immediately rushed to the spot, preventing the blaze from reaching adjacent shops.

The local people alleged that they contacted the local administration officials to send fire tenders to the spot, but they didn’t.

Meanwhile, the shop owners claimed that they suffered a loss of Rs4 million in the incident. They said the car destroyed in the fire belonged to another person who had parked it for repair.

_Published in Dawn, December 18th, 201

http://www.dawn.com/news/1302977/jui-f-wants-islamic-laws-enforced-in-fata

Yes we are well aware of the " Islamic laws" your kind wants to implement like the terrorists which have nothing to do with Islam. FYI pakistan law is heavily Islamic law and slowly but surely lost of British law has been phased out especially from the laws that were in Islam. 

The only law you jackasses wants to implement is one where you churn out brainwashed terrorists on innocent people while you and your fat leader eat halwa. I cant believe we have such characters sitting in a parliament. _


----------



## saiyan0321

PESHAWAR: Jamiat Ulema-i-Islam-Fazl Fata chapter has announced it will launch a campaign against the proposed merger of the tribal region with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

Head of the JUI Fata Mufti Abdul Shakoor told reporters here on Tuesday that the protest movement against the merger plan would begin from Bajaur on January 8.

He said rallies would be taken out in Khar, Bajaur’s administrative headquarters.

“According to the schedule, the rallies will be organised in Khyber Agency on Jan 15, Mohmand on Jan 29 and Kurram Agency on Feb 5. We will oppose the proposed merger at every forum,” he said.

The JUI-F leader said his party had opposed the Sartaj Aziz committee’s report on Fata reforms in the lower house of parliament and that majority of Fata parliamentarians had categorically stated that they had never made any demand for the Fata-KP merger.

He invited the Fata Political Alliance to hold talks with his party on the issue.

The alliance comprising several political parties is in favour of the merger of Fata with KP.

Abdul Shakoor said the Sartaj Aziz committee had violated its mandate as it was tasked to suggest recommendations for the political mainstreaming of Fata.

He urged the federal government to focus on the return of internally displaced persons to their homes in Fata, rehabilitation of militancy-affected people, and the reconstruction of infrastructure instead of creating controversies.

_Published in Dawn, December 28th, 2016

http://www.dawn.com/news/1304907/jui-plans-drive-against-kp-fata-merger


Man these moulvis have done absolutely nothing for this country. _


----------



## saiyan0321

PRINT




PTI activists protest in Bajaur Agency on Wednesday against delay in Fata reforms. — Dawn


KHAR: Hundreds of tribesmen demonstrated here on Wednesday against the delay in implementation of the reforms in Fata.

The rally was organised by Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf’s local chapter, where besides party activists, people belonging to different walks of life showed up in large numbers.

Holding placards and banners inscribed with slogans against FCR and in favour of reforms in Fata, the protesters started marching from different areas of the agency and gathered at the bypass road in Inayat Kallay Bazaar.

PTI local leaders, Gul Zafar Khan, Mohammad Saleem Khan and Usman Mamondzai addressed the protesters, expressing concern over unnecessary delay in implementation of the proposed reforms in Fata despite the fact that Fata Reforms Committee had already submitted its recommendations.

They blamed the federal government for using delaying tactics in execution of the reforms process, saying the tribal people were disappointed over the delay in implementation of the reforms, which envisage merging Fata with KP and replacing the colonial FCR with the country’s regular laws.

The PTI leaders said FCR had ‘usurped’ their rights and ‘hampered’ the region’s development. They pointed out that the people of Fata were also the citizens of Pakistan, but they were kept backward because of FCR. They condemned the JUI-F, PkMAP and certain tribal elders for supporting the FCR and opposing the reforms in the tribal region.

The protesters vowed to intensify their campaign against the FCR across the agency to put pressure on the government to repeal the ‘draconian’ law.

The PTI leaders asked the people and workers of political parties to end their personal differences and play due role in early implementation of the reforms.

During the two hours of protest, the bypass road, one of the busiest arteries in the agency, remained closed to vehicular traffic.

_Published in Dawn, December 29th, 2016_

http://www.dawn.com/news/1305120/tribesmen-stage-rally-against-fcr-in-bajaur

Ameer of Jamaat-e-Islami (JI) FATA, Zar Noor Afridi has announced long march to press federal government for FATA reforms. The long march will be carried out in February 2017 during which a sit-in will also be staged in front of the Parliament House in Islamabad. The sit-in will be participated by thousands of tribesmen from all tribal agencies.

The demands of JI FATA are included the abolition of Frontier Crime Regulations (FCR) and extension of the superior judiciary including Shariat Court, Supreme Court, High Court and also decisions through jirga system. The party instead of the extension of police to tribal area is demanding the strengthening of the traditional Khasadar and Levy Force and recruitment of 30,000 tribesmen in this regard.

JI has termed Rewaj Act as alternative of FCR, which it said is not acceptable to tribesmen any way. He said that some people in garb of referendum are supporting FCR, which want to keep the residents of FATA in dark. Zar Noor Afridi said that Article 248 of the Constitution has no space for referendum in FATA; rather it is for the jirga system. He said that tribesmen are announcing revolt against slavery under FCR, saying reforms have the issue of life and death for the tribesmen and will not withdraw from in any circumstances.

The party has termed the suspension of FATA reforms and any delay in it to the murder of the spirit of residents of the region, saying they are living backward since last 70 years. He demanded immediate issuance of notification for the merger of FATA into Khyber Pakhtunkhwa with immediate effect, conducting of census, local bodies' polls under provincial system 2017 and beside National Assembly also holding elections for provincial assembly in the next elections of 2018.

http://www.brecorder.com/general-news/172/118064/


----------



## saiyan0321

LANDI KOTAL: A group of tribal parliamentarians have expressed satisfaction with the pace of deliberations on the proposed Fata reforms and said a major breakthrough would be achieved in the next meeting of the federal cabinet.

Giving details of their meeting with prime minister’s adviser on foreign affairs Sartaj Aziz in Islamabad on Wednesday, parliamentary leader of the group and Khyber Agency MNA Haji Shahji Gul told Dawn that JUI-F chief Maulana Fazlur Rehman had abandoned his call for referendum on the Fata’s future after holding a meeting with five members committee of late.

He said the JUI-F chief had also approved of the proposed merger of Fata with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa though suggesting a different nomenclature as a ‘face-saving’ in view of his earlier opposition against the merger.

Mr. Gul said he was hopeful that the report of the reforms committee would be approved by the federal cabinet in the next meeting as the committee had successfully removed all reservations of Maulana Fazalur Rehman as was desired by the prime minister.

He said as the federal cabinet had no representation of tribal areas, there was no one there to counterbalance the arguments of JUI-F minister Akram Khan Durrani against the proposed reforms.

He however appreciated major political parties for supporting the Fata reforms report and said the reforms would happen without opposition.

Bajaur Agency MNA Shahabuddin Khan told Dawn that the people of Fata in general and tribal parliamentarians in particular could no more tolerate the blackmail of their ‘self-proclaimed sympathisers’ in the name of referendum and safeguarding of tribal customs and traditions.

He urged the federal government to show urgency in approving the reforms committee’s report and said if the approval didn’t come by March, then the report’s approval would suffer long delays due to the budget-making for the next fiscal by the federal government.

The MNA insisted JUI-F chief Maulana Fazlur Rehman was a shrewd and seasoned politician, who always wanted to draw ‘some personal benefits from issues of national importance’. He said the JUI-F leader won’t call for referendum on the future of Fata and that the reforms committee report would have a smooth sailing in the next meeting of the federal capital.

Meanwhile, the Jamaat-i-Islami on Thursday threatened to march on Islamabad over further delays in the implementation of the proposed Fata reforms.

JI Fata naib chief Zar Noor Afridi told Dawn that Frontier Crimes Regulation should be completed repealed and Fata should be merged with KP in line with the local residents.

He urged the federal government to extend the jurisdiction of superior courts to tribal areas besides legitimising tribal jirga for assisting the judiciary.

Mr. Afridi warned his party would stage a long march on the federal capital in early February if its demands were not met.

_Published in Dawn, December 30th, 2016

http://www.dawn.com/news/1305314/mps-expect-major-breakthrough-on-fata-reforms


The only reason he was holding out was bcz he didn't get a high enough price._


----------



## Kabira

saiyan0321 said:


> He said the JUI-F chief had also approved of the proposed merger of Fata with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa though suggesting a different nomenclature as a ‘face-saving’ in view of his earlier opposition against the merger.



what happened here?  With Fazal Diesel out of the way it looks like FATA merger is inevitable now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

save_ghenda said:


> what happened here?  With Fazal Diesel out of the way it looks like FATA merger is inevitable now?



Rumors are he has agreed but one never knows. No doubt with diesel taking a hike the pro merger elders and the rest if the politicians will make sure the merger happens.


----------



## Kabira

amazing, Fazlur Rehman isn't having any of it. 
*In dealing with PPP, govt gives JUI-F chief cold shoulder*

ISLAMABAD: The government has given its staunchest political ally the cold shoulder after it sought to cash in on the tiff between the PML-N and the PPP, _The Express Tribune_ has learnt.

Not long ago, Maulana Fazlur Rehman, the chief of his eponymous faction of Jamiat Ulema-e-Islam, had offered his services to win over the PPP, but the PML-N top cadres refused to assign him the role.

*PPP insiders claim government willing to talk*

Sources say the PML-N leadership knew that in return the JUI-F would seek favours to pursue its interests in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa – something not acceptable to the ruling party.

*The JUI-F eyes the lion’s share in recruitments in the tribal region. It also seeks a hefty amount in the name of development funds, important appointments in the government departments and ministries and a significant quota for Umrah operators in the religious affairs ministry.*

“They complain that ‘we are part of the government and we support you, but you don’t support us in a big way’,” a federal minister told _The Express Tribune_ requesting anonymity. “Stakes are high, they want more than their share.”

Insiders say the politico-religious cleric had met PPP Co-chairman Asif Ali Zardari and opposition leader Khursheed Shah ahead of the Dec 27 deadline set by the PPP for the acceptance of its four demands, and assured them that he would help in extracting concessions for the PPP in the backdrop of the prevailing situation in Karachi.







The issue, sources say, figured high in Fazl’s meeting with Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif last Tuesday. Reportedly, the JUI-F chief conveyed a reconciliatory message to Premier Sharif on Zardari’s behalf.

Contrary to the reports suggesting the possibility of backdoor contacts between the PML-N and the PPP, Fazl was told that there would be no concessions as far as Karachi was concerned and that the security establishment and government were in agreement over taking on terrorism in Karachi.

“It was politically embarrassing for Fazl that he came to the forefront as a ‘mediator’ between the two parties but failed to make an impact,” said the minister.

The JUI-F chief has denied his efforts to mediate between the PML-N and PPP were more of a bargaining chip to secure the JUI-F interests.

Speaking to _The Express Tribune_, Fazl said a host of issues were discussed in his meeting with Premier Sharif. Without elaborating, he said ‘important’ issues came under discussion.

“The government-PPP confrontation is not the only issue on earth. There are several issues concerning the JUI-F and our relationship with the federal government. Everything came under discussion.”

Fazl also denied Premier Sharif had tasked him to facilitate backdoor contacts with the PPP. “I don’t believe in secret meet-ups. I’m not anybody’s middleman.”

The cleric said his party enjoyed cordial relations with the PML-N and the PPP. “So in this context, if there is a common ground to resolve issues, what’s wrong with that? But if things don’t work, never mind. Every political party has its own set of priorities and political interests,” he said without offering a direct response on the issue.

Sources believe the JUI-F’s limited support base explains the PML-N’s lack of reliance on the party. “We have an active political presence in K-P to take care of our interests and to counter the PTI instead of relying on the JUI-F,” said a PML-N lawmaker from K-P.

_Published in The Express Tribune, January 3rd, 2017._


----------



## saiyan0321

ISLAMABAD: All hurdles in the way of the proposed merger of the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (Fata) with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa have been removed as all parliamentary parties have given their consent to the plan.

The process of bringing Fata under the administrative control of the KP government will begin after approval of the plan by the federal cabinet which is likely to meet next week.

Earlier, the Jamiat Ulema-i-Islam (JUI-F) and Pakhtunkhwa Milli Awami Party (PkMAP) expressed their reservations over the merger, but the Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz government managed to persuade the two parties for the plan. The PML-N, Pakistan Peoples Party, Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf and Jamaat-i-Islami have demanded immediate merger of Fata with KP.

“We have removed all the bottlenecks which came in the way of implementation of merger of Fata with KP,” Minister for States and Frontier Regions Abdul Qadir Baloch told Dawn on Friday after a meeting of the Fata reforms committee, headed by Adviser to the Prime Minister on Foreign Affairs Sartaj Aziz, with President Mamnoon Hussain at the presidency.

Mr Baloch, who is a member of the five-member committee, briefed the president on the Fata reforms.

The committee was formed by Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif on Nov 8, 2016, to finalise reforms in the tribal areas. It had submitted to the prime minister as well as the National Assembly a report on the Fata reforms recommending the merge of Fata with KP for a transition period of five years.

But the cabinet deferred implementation on the report on Dec 16 and the prime minister asked the committee to seek consensus of all the stakeholders and remove reservations of JUI-F chief Maulana Fazlur Rehman and PkMAP leader Mehmood Khan Achakzai over the proposed reforms package.

Besides the merger of Fata with KP, a 10-year development package of Rs121 billion has also been allocated for the tribal areas.

“We have addressed the concern of JUI-F and PkMAP,” Mr Baloch said but did not elaborate. He said the Fata reforms report would be presented before the cabinet again for approval.

“Implementation of Fata reforms is a matter of few days as the federal cabinet will meet next week to give final nod to the merger plan and reforms package,” he added.

Fata is being governed by the British-era law called Frontier Crime Regulation (FCR) Act which legal experts say is a violation of universal human rights and contradicts the 1973 Constitution.

The people of the area have also raised their voices against what they called the black law. In the past, several committees were formed to reform the FCR, but they failed to do so.

The president’s spokesman said that during the meeting President Hussain praised the committee members for framing comprehensive Fata reforms in consultation with all stakeholders and called for early implementation of the recommendations for transforming the lives of the tribal people.

KP Governor Iqbal Zafar Jhagra, Abdul Qadir Baloch, Minister for Law Zahid Hamid and other senior officials attended the meeting.

Earlier, Maulana Fazl alleged that the committee had violated its mandate as it was tasked with proposing reforms for political mainstreaming of Fata, and not to suggest its merger with the province.

The National Assembly was recently informed that 15 different attempts had been made to streamline the tribal region, but each time the people at the helm of affairs backed out when it came to implementation.

_Published in Dawn, January 7th, 2017

https://www.dawn.com/news/1306960/parliamentary-parties-give-consent-to-fata-merger-plan

Read " reservations " of JUI-F and PKMAP as better accomodations and deals in the name of politics. All they wanted was somebody to stuff something in their mouth and N did. 

_


----------



## Kabira

*Fata PML-N plans protest against delay in reforms*

KHAR: The PML-N, Fata chapter, has decided to launch a protest movement against the delay in introduction of the proposed reforms in Federally Administered Tribal Areas.

The announcement was made by PML-N lawmaker from Bajaur Agency, Shahabuddin Khan, while talking to media persons here on Saturday.

He said that the decision to start a protest movement against the delay in introduction of proposed reforms was taken during a meeting of senior leaders of the Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz, Fata, a few days ago.

He said that PML-N MNA from South Waziristan, Ghalib Khan advocate and senior leaders from the entire tribal areas participated in the meeting.

Giving details, Mr Shahabuddin said that almost all participants had expressed their concern over the delay in implementation of the proposed reforms package.

He said that the reforms package had been recommended by the Fata reforms committee several months ago. He said that the protest would be most likely launched from Jan 15. He said that protest was the best option for the tribesmen to get their rights.

Mr Shahabuddin said that the PML-N Fata workers were optimistic that the protest would achieve its objectives and the colonial era governance system would be replaced with regular laws of the country in the tribal areas.

However, he clarified that the protest was intended to show that majority of the people in tribal areas was in favour of the proposed reforms.

Mr Khan said that the Fata PML-N workers had been advised to speed up their efforts to make the protest a success.

He said that in this regard a public meeting would be held on Jan 10 in Peshawar. He said that senior leaders of PML-N and other parties would also attend the meeting.

_Published in Dawn, January 8th, 2017_


----------



## Naheed Janjua

giving rights to the fata people is a very important part of a democracy. They need to get their resources better roads and infrastructure. Their women need to be given the rights that all women should have in this day and age including right to vote .


----------



## saiyan0321

The federal cabinet on Thursday approved the recommendations put forth by a reforms committee to bring the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (Fata) in the mainstream, Radio Pakistan reported.

The cabinet had met in Islamabad with Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif in the chair.

Speaking at the meeting, PM Sharif had stressed the need to focus on underdeveloped areas with the aim to improve the living standards of people.

"The time has come that the tribal people will be brought into [the] mainstream to end their sense of deprivation," the reported quoted him as saying.

ARTICLE CONTINUES AFTER AD
The premier also said the people of Azad Kashmir, Gilgit Baltistan and Fata will be given their due share from national resources.

*The approved recommendations*
Later in the day, Adviser to Prime Minister on Foreign Affairs Sartaj Aziz shed light on the recommendations approved in the cabinet meeting.

He said the premier "approved in principle to the recommendations of the committee to mainstream Fata in five years in consultation with different stakeholders of the area".

Provisions will be made through a constitutional amendment to enable the people of Fata to elect their representatives to the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Assembly in the 2018 elections, said Aziz.

The Frontier Crimes Regulation (FCR) will also be repealed and replaced by the new Riwaj Regulation for Tribal Areas, in which provisions related to collective responsibility will be omitted, thereby making an individual responsible only for his own acts.

He further said that the National Finance Commission would be requested to consider allocating 3% of the gross federal divisible pool on an annual basis for the implementation of the Fata Development Plan. This would be in addition to the existing allotment of Rs21 billion from the annual Public Sector Development Programme.

The recommendations also include the target date for repatriation of all IDPs, which is April 30 this year, while reconstruction activities in areas affected by military operations would also be completed by 2018.

The set of reforms were recommended by a six-member committee headed by Aziz.

_For more details on the Fata reforms committee's initial recommendations, click here._

*Political parties' support for the merger*
The committee's report had earlier been removed at the eleventh hour from the agenda for the cabinet's Feb 7 meeting.

The decision had drawn strong criticism from supporters of the merger plan. Major political parties and Fata parliamentarians had announced a protest outside the Parliament on March 12 against the delay in approval of the committee's report.

The Jamaat-i-Islami (JI) had also staged a sit-in outside the Governor’s House in Peshawar on Feb 26. The protest was called off only after Governor Iqbal Zafar Jhagra had assured that the cabinet would approve the committee's report before March 12.

Besides JI, other parties — including the Awami National Party, Qaumi Watan Party, Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf and the PPP — had demanded the immediate merger of Fata with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, the abolition of the Frontier Crimes Regulation (FCR), and the representation of tribes in the KP Assembly.

However, the JUI-F and the Pakhtunkhwa Milli Awami Party, another ally of the PML-N in the Centre, had opposed significant parts of the committee report, including the merger of Fata with KP.

JUI-F chief Maulana Fazlur Rehman had later claimed that he had reached an understanding with Prime Minister Sharif on Fata reforms. According to him, the word 'merger' would be replaced with the 'mainstreaming' of Fata.

https://www.dawn.com/news/1317961

*ISLAMABAD: The recommendations to bring FATA at par with the rest of the country were approved at the Cabinet meeting on FATA reforms on Thursday.*

According to sources, the recommendations will be presented in the Parliament.

At the meeting, it was decided the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA) would be integrated with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. The process will take five years as the law and order situation in the tribal areas is not favourable for major changes in the system.

Once FATA is made part of KP, the province's share in the National Finance Commission will increase, as 3% will be for the former.

While considering the additional allocation of funds for FATA, Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif stressed that all parts of Pakistan have equal rights on the resources of the country.

"Pakistan belongs to every Pakistani," he said. "Development of FATA is the responsibility of the entire nation and country."

Moreover, benches of the high court and Supreme Court will also be formed in the tribal areas.

To include tribespeople in the security services, 20,000 locals will be recruited in the levies force. 

A 10-year plan will be made after which work will start on integrating Fata into KP, sources said.

It was also decided in the meeting that the Frontier Crime Regulation (FCR) will be repealed after a constitutional amendment.

The federal cabinet met under the chairpersonship of the prime minister.

Ministry of State and Frontier Region Secretary Shahzad briefed the cabinet on recommendations for the FATA Reforms Committee. Adviser to Prime Minister on Foreign Affairs Sartaj Aziz was also in attendance on the occasion.

Aziz, who heads the FATA reforms committee, said that to bring FATA into national fold, a five-year programme has been devised.

For security purposes in the region, levies officials will be hired, he added.

*Move appreciated*

After the meeting, Awami National Party President Asfandyar Wali Khan met media persons where he appreciated the Cabinet for taking up the report of the FATA Reforms Committee.






However, he expressed reservations over people from other provinces making decisions for FATA. Asfandyar said if parliamentarians from the Sindh Assembly can make decisions for Sindh and Baloch leaders can do the same for their provinces then why can FATA leaders not decide on the future of the tribal areas. "Why do policies for FATA come from outside?"




https://www.geo.tv/latest/132980-PM-chairs-meeting-of-federal-cabinet


@WAJsal @pakistani342

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt wants Fata mainstreaming by May 31: PM*

ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi has said the Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz government desires to see implementation of the Fata reforms package — aimed at mainstreaming of the country’s tribal areas — before completion of its five-year term on May 31.

Speaking on the floor of the National Assembly at the fag end of the opening day of the budget discussion on Wednesday, the prime minister disclosed that the National Implementation Committee on Fata Reforms, which met earlier in the day, had taken a number of key decisions and finalised the “timeline” for various actions required to be taken for mainstreaming of the Federally Administered Tribal Areas.

Mr Abbasi, whose announcement overshadowed the nearly two-hour long budget speech of Leader of the Opposition Syed Khursheed Shah, disclosed that he was coming directly to the house after attending the meetings of the Fata reforms committee and the National Security Committee and said he would soon take the parliamentary leaders into confidence on these decisions.

The prime minister said he wanted to have broad-based consultations on the issue of elections (for Fata representatives) of the National Assembly and the provincial assembly, hinting at the proposed merger of the tribal areas with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

Unanimous resolution in NA condemns PML-N ministers for using abusive language against PTI women; Khursheed Shah says opposition totally rejects budget

Amidst desk-thumping by the treasury members, Mr Abbasi announced that the Agency Development Fund had been abolished from today (Wednesday).

“We want to complete all the modalities within four weeks and all the parties should be on board in this regard as we want to do all this with consensus,” he said.

The prime minister’s speech was centred on consultations on the timeline for implementation of the Fata reforms package as well as the mainstreaming of the tribal areas, creating confusion whether he meant completing the consultation process or mainstreaming the tribal areas by May 31.

Mr Abbasi said that during the meeting of the Fata reforms committee, which was also attended by Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa, they had prepared a “timeline” for taking various steps towards mainstreaming of Fata and he would soon take all the parliamentary leaders and other stakeholders into confidence in this regard.

He said the meeting had decided that the local government elections in Fata would be held “before October” this year so that the people living in the tribal areas could get their representation. He said that they would “finalise (modalities for) the elections of the National Assembly and provincial assembly in consultation with all the parties and the opposition leader” to avoid any controversy.

The prime minister said that both the National Assembly and the Senate had already passed the bill seeking to extend the jurisdiction of the Supreme Court and the high court to Fata.

Acknowledging the sacrifices of the personnel of law enforcement agencies, civilians and the locals, he said Fata mainstreaming should be implemented as there were no two opinions as all the political parties and the people of Pakistan were on one page over the issue.

Mr Abbasi said that in terms of development, Fata would be brought on a par with other parts of the country and for that purpose, in addition to the current allocation, Rs1,000 billion would be required for development in Fata over the next 10 years.

The government was committed to providing the required funds for that purpose, he said, adding that some matters were related to the National Finance Commission Award while others might need the approval of the Council of Common Interests.

The prime minister said he had visited Miramshah in Fata with the army chief on Monday where law and order had been restored with the efforts and sacrifices of the army.

According to sources, the meeting of the Fata reforms committee was attended by Deputy Chairman of the Planning Commission Sartaj Aziz, the governor and chief minister of KP, Minister for States and Frontier Regions retired Lt Gen Abdul Qadir Baloch and other civil and military officials. The meeting decided to immediately abolish the political agent tax collection.

Besides this, the sources said, it had also been decided that the federal government would allocate budget for each tribal agency. The meeting also decided that the collective and territorial responsibility would go phase-wise starting immediately with direct policing through Levies in urban centres which would gradually be extended with recruitment and training of the law enforcement personnel.


----------

